# IUI treatment January /February 2014



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in January / February 2014,  this thread will be locked at the end of February and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## mrsww

Hi there,

Due my first IUI in about four weeks I expect.  Just practising with ovulation sticks this month and it seems I may have missed it but will keep trying for a couple of days.  We still need to choose sperm but are down to 10 choices.  

Good luck to all and lets hope 2014 brings us all a baby.


----------



## notamuggle

If you've never tracked your cycle before it could be that you ovulate later or earlier, I don't ovulate till about CD 18-19! 

Good luck and have fun choosing your donor! xxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Hello 2014!

Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas and new year! Congrats to last months BFP'S that I missed! 

  I just got back from hols. I wouldn't say I'm raring to go ( I think it's really difficult to keep picking yourself up over and over agin) but I'm on a mission.  So spoke to the clinic today about trying a natural cycle this month as I'm already on day 17 and don't want to waste it, I have a scan tomorrow to see if I have any follies that have grown of their own accord  ( will be surprised if they have) and if they have hopefully IUI by the end of the week. 

I also have an appointment on Friday with our consultant to discuss IVF, we have enough saved up to give that one go so that's my plan for next month and if it fails then it's back to IUIs.  Never thought I'd go up the IVF route but just want to get pregnant now now now!
X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mrs Stardust*, best of luck with your scan tomorrow. Hopefully this month will be the one for both of us. We've got to have done luck sometime? Surely? Hope you had a nice holiday xx

*Mrsww*, best of luck. Hopefully you'll be first time lucky xx


----------



## Moonface kitty

Helloooo Ladies,

Just to let you know am still around and stalking you lot, I know I might sound mental but have come to feel that you are all my friends and I find it hard to just up and move onto another thread.

Sorry but you lot are NOT going to getting rid of me 

*Mrs Stardust*, hope you had a fab time away, p.s I did end up wit severe Ohss  (should had listened to you.

*mrsww* wishing you best of luck on your fist iui 

Ladies am turning into a luni, have gone to my local B&M and spent a tenner on hpt, so I now have 30 in the bathroom, I can't stop peeing on them just to see that second line. I even carry a used one in my purse o occasionally glance at it. What it wrong with me?? ooh well have always been an , no change there.

xoxo


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Lol moonfacekitty - massive congrats! The ohss was worth it, you must be over the moon! Glad it all worked out for you and wish you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead. Do keep us posted!!! Don't blame you for constantly checking! But 30!!!!! Brilliant


----------



## Divas212

Hi everyone got a little lost on the forum as I couldn't understand why nobody was posting on the dec/jan iui duh. As I said before we missed this cycle but plan to go ahead with another iui next cycle at the end of this month. We took the decision to change our donor too... Glad I have found you all again and fingers crossed for all x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Me again - so had my scan today and have one lil follie at 11.5 on my right ovary which is the first time anything had shown up on that side!!

  But I was talking to the nurse and she was saying that she was surprised it hadn't worked last month as it all looked good on paper :-( she thought perhaps the follicle was empty...I was like..err if that can happen why do you lot not let me ever have more than one follie?!.  She also said that if it fails this month she would suggest having more tests done for natural killer cells..wtf?! And thought it would be a good idea to try IVF next time as that way they can see if there is an egg in the follicles.  And if all tests are normal but IVF fails she thinks I should just go back to iui as it's just a matter of time.  Sounds like an expensive experiment to me!lol

Divas- welcome back! New donor sounds exciting, fingers crossed its a bfp this time!

X


----------



## kincowie

Hi all.

After a BFN on our 1st attempt at IUI in September I'm back and hopefully having another go very soon. Had a laparoscopy last month so now just waiting for day 1 and to start all over again. 

Let's hope 2014 sees plenty of BFPs for us all!

xxx


----------



## mrsww

Hi everyone,

Glad to have others in the same boat to chat too.

I'm currently waiting for AF so I can call the clinic to say we are a couple of weeks away from IUI.  We aren't funded as our PCT limit is 35 and I already am.  We are yet to buy sperm and not looking forward to bank account diminishing when we buy it.  Fingers crossed it works first time - I know two others that IUI has worked first time at the same clinic so it can happen.


----------



## Laura2009

Hi all!

Let's hope 2014 is our year! 

Afm  I'm having a break this month from IUI. Started acupuncture so having that once a week until next cycle which hopefully will be at the end of this month.


----------



## MJ1981

I'm back as well  After my first IUI in December was cancelled because my follies didn't react to 50mg Clomid I'm now waiting for AF...and then on 100mg...fingers crossed


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, hope your all well. Hopefully we'll all have some better results this time round xx


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hello all... 

I haven't had a chance to read through yet but hoping to see some good news at last!
Sorry for all those who have had BFNs.
Hello to all those who have joined recently.

I'm on CD2...the meds have begun and so far I haven't cried once haha IUI in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rainbow*, loads of luck to you both. Hopefully this will be your month x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Thanks Andlou, you too -where are you up to? Have you had your treatment this cycle yet? Fingers crossed for us all! x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rainbow*, I've finished the clomid after tomorrow. Then blood tests from Sunday and scan on Tuesday. So we should be going for 5th time lucky next Friday or Saturday. Really hope this one works. Beginning to think it never will 
I'm keeping everything crossed for us all xx
Hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone, happy new year and congratulations for all those who got a BFP last month!

I'm waiting for my next lot of medication to arrive and then hopefully start cycle 2 end of the month fingers crossed.

Can I ask a very bizarre question has any one had sore boobs after their failed cycle ?


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi all
My husband and I have just got back from our first baseline scan. I've come away and can't remember what things needn't. I have pcos and was told I have around 10 follicles on one side and 11 on the other. What does this mean?? 

Hopefully this year will be the year for all of us xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Happy new year ladies! After having bad news the last. Two months I can honestly say the Christmas break has done me some good! I'm not stressed and Tomorow I'm finally having my first IUI yay x fingers crossed! I wish all the ladies who achieved BFPs all a smooth ride! And too the rest of us it's our year xxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lovingwomen*, it's great that you've finally got there! Best of luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

*andlou*thank you xxx


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck Lovingwomen


----------



## Laura2009

Good Luck Lovingwoman. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Lovingwomen - great news, best of luck!

Afm - iui on Monday!natural cycle. Not holding out much hope but we'll see.  I met with my consultant yesterday to discuss IVF in feb if this one fails so I'm gearing up for that which means I haven't given this iui much thought lol but obviously will be over the moon if it works!

X


----------



## Moonface kitty

*mrshopkins3612*

Those follicles I believe are your eggs (immatured ones ) (I also have pcos) during both cycle of treatment I produced mad amount, first cycle I had 15 on each ovary, and last cycle I had 20 on each. 
I believe that they have to be very careful with your dosage as they don't want too many of them to mature, my clinic only wanted a max of two and if you overstimulate which means if too many mature the treatment normally get cancelled 

Your figures are not so bad, even when I had 30 the first time my clinic was very good with the dosage and only one mature.

Glad to see all of you lot ready for your next round of treatment    *Lovingwomen*.

*Rach9520* I had sore boobs after my first failed cycle, but I guessed it must be from all the hormone we pumped full of , hope yours get better soon.

*BearBear *hope alls going well, is your donor back yet? x

*AndLou* good luck for tomorrow and Tuesday, keep thinking positive!!

*Mrs Stardust* good luck for monday positive thoughts lovely lady you not allowed to think it may not work!! , can you check with your consultant to see if you allowed to baby dance to increase your chances of success, if so then I suggest you chain hubby to the bed till you think you in with a chance 

AFM am six weeks gone today, got to wait till the 20th for my next scan as I had an early scan at 5 weeks and they could only see gestation/yolk sac no baby yet. Everyone keeps saying it ok, and it too early for an heartbeat to be detected till 7 weeks, I swear it like water over a duck back am worried sick. Wish I could fast-forward to the 20th, tried booking an earlier scan else where for next week, no luck as there are no availabilities. Just got to keep praying all goes well. My hcg been going up nicely so that gives me hope, that all will be well.

It an endless torture, first you want pray for a bfp then there's the endless worry as there are so many hurdles to get through.

Right enough ranting, sorry ladies 

You all have a lovely weekend, and I'll keep you all updated xoxox


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hello ladies! 
Had my iui this morning was a great relief to finally have it done! It was a fantastic experience my nurse made us feel very comfortable. After our initial issues We were really happy with how this went. 
Hope all you other ladies and partners are feeling ok xxx 

Moonface kitty- it will be fine think positive xxx I have everything crossed for  u xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*lovingwomen*, all sounds great. Fingers crossed for a good result after the longest 2 weeks ever!  X


----------



## kincowie

Lovingwomen - Oh the fun of the 2ww! Hope there's a BFP at the end if it!

Moonface kitty - I hope your next scan brings good news.

Mrs Stardust - All the best for Monday, hope it goes well

Afm, still waiting for AF to arrive! It's not often I say this but I wish she would bloomin' well hurry up!


----------



## notamuggle

Glad the IUI went well & good luck for your TWW lovingwomen

Hugs to all


----------



## Babdee

Glad your iui went well for you Lovingwomen. Best wishes for your 2ww  xx

Thinking of you tomorrow Mrs S. Hope it goes smoothly for you xx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Thank u ladies, I see you have your scans soon! How exciting xxxx


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks for the good wishes babdee, kinkowie, and moonfacekitty kitty. I'm actually going to be alone this time as in dh is going to be going straight back to work after fes done his bit so I'm on me own for the insemination but feel like an old hand at this now so I'm sure it will be fine.

Moonfacekitty kitty - do try to relax!! It's alo going to be fine, you have a wonderful little baby growing inside you now and it's only a matter of time before you hear the heartbeat. Remember the hard bit is done now  

Babdee - hope bump is doing well too.

Loving women - how's the first day of 2ww going? Looking forward to joining you,
X


----------



## Lovingwomen

*mrs stardust* I hate it! Ha ha! It's a very anxious time, I didn't sleep a wink last night as I tossed and turned all night! Work tomorow, hopefully it will help the days go quicker! Good luck on your next tx I wish u all the best and look forward to talking about our days lol x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsStardust*, best of luck on your next go. Is it soon? X

*Lovingwomen*, goodness it by far the worst time ever. I'm sure I hardly sleep for the whole of the 2 weeks. I was so tired by the end of it. Hopefully you'll only have to go through this the once  X

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is coping well.


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Thanks Andlou - it's tomorrow afternoon


----------



## KatieAutumn

HIya,

I just joined the site today.  I am a single woman (mother of 1 daughter 4yrs ol).  I have wanted to add to my family for a long time now and last year began the process of looking for a donor via a fertility clinic.  I am looking at IUI but wondered wheather IVF would be more successful.  Ihavent even started any fertility drugs as I dont know if I have any issues as yet.  Sorry if this is totally the wrong place to post this, its all very new to me.

For your reference I'm 33yrs old and I am having a hycosy tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, best of luck tomorrow. Most places recommend iui first but it does depend on the individual. Ivf does have a better success rate but iui can work just as well for some. Hopefully that would be enough. You've got pregnant before, no reason why you wouldn't again. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

Thankyou AndLou, I think as it was 5 yrs ago that I got pregnant age was on my side previously.  It would be great to think IUI works first time but from researching and reading previous experiences second time seems more likely...?

I think alot will depend on my result tomorrow so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, you never know you might be one of the lucky ones that it works first time for. Hopefully your test results will all be good today x


----------



## Lady J

Hi All, quite new to this forum. 
Due for my treatment plan this week for my 1st natural cycle of DIUI.(NHS)
Anyone now what this may entail? i am very excited as waited a long time but also a bit scared too.
Good luck to all you ladies who have started.


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey,

Just thought I would give a little update.  Had my Hycosy today, not a pleasant experience I have to say.  I think the news was good.  The doctor said womb, uterus ovaries all looked good.  Ovaries had 9 follicles on the left side and 7 on the right.  I'm hoping this is all good?  The tubes were clear.  Now I'm just waitng for the results of my hormone test, not really sure what this is going to be telling me.  Then hopefully on looking at which meds are best for me.  

Is there anything else I should be asking?


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck lady j, this forum is amazing

Katie, I was one of the lucy ones and IUI has worked first time for me! And my friend who also had IUI last year also got pregnant with her daughter first time so it definitely can happen.  All your stats sound good so for so hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones too xxx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Natasza, congrats that is great news!

I have had a baby, she is now 4 but I know in reality things change alot in the 5 yrs since I was pregnant but I'm hopeful luck will be on my side.  This is an expensive business that is for sure. I'm glad I have found this website and get to speak to other people who have similar circumstances to me x


----------



## cathbcdf

hi, I'm currently going though IUI 
I'm on suprecur and gonal f, just wondering if anybody else is having side effects like feeling sick and muscle aches !!


----------



## MrsHughes

Hi ladies

I need your help! 

I took gonal f at the end of nov with IUI at the beginning of dec. unfortunately it was a bfn for me. We had to take a break then because the clinic was closed over Christmas. I am now waiting for af to show up so I can start my next cycle of treatment. I'm on day 33 now and my cycle is normally between 27 and 29 days. Did test this morning but it's bfn. I had mild cramping last week but had nothing for the past 3-4 days. 

Has anyone had a longer than normal cycle when taking a break from treatment? Anyone got any advice?

I don't know what to do and it's driving me crazy!!  

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsHughes*, Sorry it was a bfn. Could this not be because if the gonal f? I know clomid can make a mess of things. Might be the same. Maybe ring your clinic when they open. Best of luck next time x

*Cathbcdf*, hi and good luck x

Hope everyone's well today? X

Afm, I've got my scan this morning. Fingers crossed it's good news. Then hopefully we should be getting on with number 5 before the end of the week x


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey,

Just wondered if you have used or heard of the London Fertilty Clinic, that is the one I am using for my IUI and yes it is massively expensive but being single I thought would really limit my options?

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Magpie27

Hi just looking for some advice please I'm hoping to go for my 3rd iui in February I will be taking Clomid and gonal-f again for my previous go's I didn't take any vitamins only folic acid but this time I'm wondering if I should take extra vitamins as my last iui ended in a miscarriage as it implanted too high  I keep reading different things so not sure what I should take and if they are ok to take with the si m drugs.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I think most places treat single women. You shouldn't really be limited on where you want to go. X

*Magpie*, sorry no advice just wanted to say good luck. Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you x


----------



## Ainsleigh.searle

Hi ladies , 

I'm booked for my first IUI hopefully next week all depending on when I get my surge on the opk !  Doing this IUI without drugs as I was given Chlomid before and had to be taken straight off it as I had bad visual disturbances! I have unexplained infertility an me and DH are both 25 . I'm hoping and praying this works first time but like many of u probably know it's hard to get excited because I don't wanna get my hopes up just be shattered all over again like it has for the past 17 month! But fingers crossed we will be lucky first time !


----------



## _MrsH_

Hiya
I'm on my first lot of Gonal F this week, not feeling over hormonal although having terrible headaches and nausea.....please tell me this wears off!! haha


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsHopkins*, hi, hope your feeling better soon. Best of luck this month x

*Ainsleigh*, good luck. You never know you might be super lucky x

Afm, number 5 is tomorrow. Have got everything crossed that this one works.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Best of luck Andlou!


----------



## Magpie27

Good luck andlou


----------



## KatieAutumn

Yes Good Luck indeed AndLou x


----------



## Laura2009

Good Luck andlou! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Babdee

Thinking of you AndLou. Best of luck for tomorrow     Xx

Mrs S, how did yours go? Hope it went smoothly. When's your OTD? Xx

Welcome to all the new ladies. Stay positive xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks everyone. Hopefully this is the one. X

*Babdee*, it's nearly scan time already. How exciting for you both. I hope everything's lovely. X


----------



## MrsHughes

Good luck AndLou! Hope it goes well!!

*mrshopkins* if u continue having headaches and nausea then you should speak to the clinic. The only thing I got while taking it was a bloated stomach and slight pain in my ovaries. This was due to mild over stimulation. Good luck.

Afm I'm still waiting for af to show up so I can get started on cycle #2. Going to ring clinic this morning to see if they can give me any advice

Hope you're all doing ok

xx


----------



## Lady J

*Ainsleigh* *AndLou*- Good luck to you both. 
Had my treatment plan today, just have to wait for a match now approx 6weeks. So hopfully I will start beginning of March ( oh the waiting game). Has anyone been given the option of a natural or Drug assisted cycle? I assume natural is best. Hope you all have a nice day..


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks everyone. That's number 5 done. It was by far the worse one up to now   hopefully it's the last. OTD is 02/02 but I'm going to test on the 31st that's if AF doesn't show up before. 
Hope everyone else is well today? X


----------



## Lovingwomen

*And Lou* good luck xxxx


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Lady J.
I had IUI back in 2008 which resulted in our LG. I had 3 natural cycles which were all BFN had a drug assisted cycle (also had acupuncture)  and fell pregnant. Doing IUI again, already had 1 drug assisted cycle which was BFN. Starting my next drug assisted cycle end of this month, also having acupuncture.

Good Luck


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone good luck to all those who are now in the 2ww x x

Well this is going to be my second cycle ...... Bit of a bizarre month as AF arrive 10 days early !

Got my baseline scan tomorrow hoping that it goes to plan !


I've never ever had AF turn up so early I guess it's due to the hormone drugs in December ??

How many people have tried accupunture ?


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey 

I wanted to know about Accupunture too??  I wonder if it is all in the mind or whether this treatment could work?  xx


----------



## Lady J

Hi, Duke99.
Thanks for your reply. 
Good luck for you next cycle. 
I'm really struggling to decide which is best DIUI natural or drug assisted! Hospital said no different.  
Hope everyone is well today?


----------



## Lady J

Good luck with your baseline scan Rach9520 x


----------



## Babdee

Lady J, I think one of the main things to consider to help decide between natural cycle or medicated, is whether you have average length cycles, and you ovulate naturally. If you do, then as long as the iui timing is right, you have a chance of success. I think the drugs are more for ladies who have irregular cycles, and who may need help ovulating?? All my goes have been natural, as my cycles tend to be about 30-36 days.

AndLou, sorry to hear it was a difficult iui 😕 got everything crossed for you. Let this one be your last xx and thank you  yes, scan is this afternoon. Think DH is more excited than me!


----------



## Lady J

*BABEDEE:* Thank you for your post you have put me in the picture. I have average length cycles and ovulate naturally so natural sounds best. I wish time would hurry along now. Exciting news on your scan today.
Good luck *ANDLOU*


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, hope everything was good. Enjoy the next 8 months xx

*LadyJ*, Thankyou. I had natural cycles the first 3. Then I've had clomid last month and this month too. My cycles are always between 26-28 days and I ovulate naturally. I was told it just gives a little helping hand and make you ovulate more. Definitely did for me, my lh surge was at least 30 more with the clomid. Best of luck whatever you decide x


----------



## Laura2009

I too also ovulate regularly. This hospital suggested medicated as I had 3 failed natural cycles. My 1st medicated cycle was a BFN so doesn't always help. 
Acupuncture I find really helps keeping stress at bay I always feel so relaxed afterwards. I go to a fertility acupuncturist in Sheffield (who comes highly recommended). It's expensive but hopefully it will help


----------



## Babdee

Thank you Lady J and AndLou. Scan went well; saw a strong heartbeat 😊

The nurses at MFS told me that as I had regular cycles and always had a good lh surge, there was no need for a medicated cycle. I was happy not to have drugs if not needed. I still believe that, as long as you regularly ovulate, the most important factor is timing. So long as there are no underlying issues, then theoretically there's no reason why it shouldn't work eventually. Unfortunately when it comes to fertility treatment, you don't get to keep trying endlessly; money is always going to be an issue, so I guess if the drugs can increase your chances, then it makes sense.

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, how wonderful, a lovely heartbeat. Hope you have the best pregnancy ever. Enjoy every minute x


----------



## Lady J

Thank you all for your support and advice, has help me so much. 
Babdee: that's wonderful news x


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey all,

I wonder if you could help.  I have an appointment on Tue with my consultant to give me the results of my hormone blood test.  I have no idea what to expect, could any of you give me details of what the out come will be.  Will the DR really be able to tell me how fertile I am.  What things other than medical conditions can affect this hormone test.  I dont have any conditions as I have already been tested.  I'm 33 but I still wonder what else could affect it?

Thanks

Katie x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Morning all, 

One week down, own to go! How's everyone's 2ww going? Some of you must be getting close to OTD soon right?!

Babdee -- awwww...lovely news x


----------



## Rachel SP

Duke99 said:


> I too also ovulate regularly. This hospital suggested medicated as I had 3 failed natural cycles. My 1st medicated cycle was a BFN so doesn't always help.
> Acupuncture I find really helps keeping stress at bay I always feel so relaxed afterwards. I go to a fertility acupuncturist in Sheffield (who comes highly recommended). It's expensive but hopefully it will help


Hello Duke,

I'll also be starting IUI in a few weeks and live part time in Sheffield...I would really appreciate hearing who your accupuncturist is as I'm finding the stress difficult to manage (2 years ttc, we have unexplained fertility)...if you could pass on details, that would be brilliant.

Best of luck to you,

Rachel


----------



## mrsww

It's really hard to keep the stress at bay, today is not a good day.

Meant to be doing treatment of first natural IUI cycle over weekend/early next week depending on ovulation.  Email clinic last night to make sure all is ok to go ahead and get emailed back this morning that they've never received letter from GP surgery to say that I've no under lying medical conditions.  Call GP surgery they say never received letter, after me bursting into tears they say they've found letter but its not been answered and I may have to see Doctor which means there is no way I can get appt this week.  I've seen Doctor and we discussed treatment and am so annoyed that if they think I need appt why didn't they call me when the letter came in?  Was meant to be buying sperm today but not sure whether to go ahead or not.  Just so want to start and it looks like it won't happen.

I'm finding this whole journey rather stressful as for my job I specialise in newborn babies and teaching their parents how to care for them.  I get so frustrated when the parents have this lovely new born and all they want is baby to sleep through night and not to be cuddled as they've read it causes bad habits.  They just don't realise how lucky they are and its making me not enjoy going to work.  Tonight I'm meant to be helping an old client but am very close to cancelling as its such a journey from home and will involve no sleep tonight.  I just feel everything is a big mess:-(


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mrsww*,  will your doctors not give you an emergency appt? It's their fault by the looks of things. Think it's the least they can do. 
Don't know what you can go about work to be honest. My jobs nothing like yours, but I work with women. Some who have anything between 1-8 children many of these are being brought up in care or they're taking drugs or whatever whilst pregnant. It takes a lot sometimes to hold my tongue. Think some haven't got a clue what they've got and how lucky they are. Many regularly tell me they only have to look at a man to get pregnant. It infuriates me sometimes  
Hope you's are both ok and get to start soon xx


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Rachel
I see a lady who is called Dr Zhao. She is on eccy road south! I just googled fertility acupuncture sheffield and she came up. It's £50 for 45 mins and £48 for initial consultation!!  I'm just at work but will try and get you contact details once I'm home. It really helps me.

Good Luck
Laura x


----------



## Moonface kitty

Hi ladies, 

Just popping by to see how you all are doing, am sorry to have been away for so long had to take some time of as I was gradually loosing my mind over Dr Google and other threads whiles awaiting scan. Anyway all went well today scan was concluded as a 'viable intrauterine pregnancy' I saw a lovely heart beat measuring at exactly 7 weeks  

Anyway enough about me   AndLou good luck for the 02/02 lets hope this is the 5th and FINAL!!   and  all of you can join me in this emotionally roller coaster journey of having a bfp. 

Mrs Stardust am on the look out for for a  BFP for you too  , not long to go now.

Hellooo to all the new ladies joining wishing you all best of luck, iui does work just got to keep going


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MoonfaceKitty*,  many congratulations that's great news. Hope you have the most wonderful pregnancy. 
Am ready for the 2nd now, it seem to have been ages. It's only been 4 days  am hoping I'll be able to join you on another board super soon x


----------



## Lady J

Hi all you amazing ladies,
Wishing you all the best off luck with your 2ww.  
Moonface kitty - Congratulations on your amazing news. 
I have had a good day today, explained to HR in work I will be having DIUI and they reassured me they support time off for this and not to stress. One less thing to worry about. They did ask how many appointments I will have to attend during my treatment ( natural DIUI ), I said about 3! Does anyone know approx how many? 
Thanks Lady J x


----------



## mrsww

Great to have soke bFPs already on here. Let's hope 2014 is full of them.

AFM had a frustrating appt with Gp today regarding letter to clinic saying I would be ok for treatment as my gp wasn't there only locum then she wouldnt write one so ended up speaking to practice manager who was great. She said she wouod get doc to write letter tomorrow morning and send it to clinic.  Will finalize sperm payment tomorrow abd then fingers crossed for a monday iui depending on ovulation which I start testing tomorrow.

As for work I'm doing the next three nights with client but that's all. Clients want help to get bb sleeping better at night but aren't willing tochange anything to help baby so I can't help them anymore.  So tough been so close to small babies when I so want one of my own.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mrsww*, glad you can get on with this month. There's enough waiting around without silly people adding to it. Best of luck. X


----------



## Toni99

Hi everyone i don't often write on the wall but im forever checking up on all your progress and keeping everything crossed for each and everyone's treatments hoping for loads of BFPs this year!!! 
Congrats to everyone who has there BFPs over xmas and new year what a lovely gift 
sorry to hear there has been a few BFNs as well but hopefully next time will be our time ladies 
AFM I have just had all my fertility test done final one today had my ultra sound and internal ultra sound as i was meant to have it beg of dec but was canceled and re arranged so a little behind on were we thought we would be this year but if its meant to be it shall  cant rush perfection 
really excited about meeting the consultant to discus treatment and meeting Alison to match sperm hopefully thing will start moving slightly faster now.
Good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Toni*, good luck to you both. X


----------



## kincowie

*Moonface kitty and babdee* Congratulations! I'm so pleased that your scans went well and how wonderful to hear a heartbeat!

*AndLou* Sorry to hear your treatment wasn't pleasant but fingers crossed for a BFP soon!

I'm being a bit naughty visiting here at work so a big good luck to everyone else for now!

Afm: AF finally showed up last week and I have my baseline scan tomorrow. This will be my first cycle on clomid so I hope there's some good going follicles to see!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, good luck for your scan. Hope it all looks good. X


----------



## Little bumblebee

Hi ladies,

Getting my baseline scan on Monday and start gonal f injections again on smaller dosage asover stimmed in December so treatment was stopped fingers x'd it don't happen again lol

Congrats to those with BFP's n goodluck to those in the 2ww 

X


----------



## kincowie

Well....I'm back from my scan and there is just the one dominant follicle at 15.5mm. I know it only takes one but they were slow to grow on my first cycle on Letrozole and I was hoping the clomid might give things a bigger kickstart. I had two follicles on the Letrozole cycle although one did disappear before the DIUI. 

I'm to use ovulation kits over the weekend and unless I ovulate (the nurse says I probably won't) I have another scan and blood test on Monday. I don't feel too hopeful to be honest.


----------



## Moonface kitty

Aww kincowie, try not to worry about things it only need one good egg  and 15.5 is a good start. Am guessing it should get a bit bigger over the weekend just in time for Monday.    now, can't be having you thinking it not going to work. xoxo


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, that'll be plenty big by next week  don't feel sad. Hope your both ok x


----------



## kincowie

Thanks guys. I'm just a worrier, I don't think I'd be happy without something to worry about! You're right, need to keep positive and hope for good news Monday.


----------



## Mrs Stardust

12dpiui-another BFN for me  .

Loving women - sorry to hear your news too but glad you are excited to try again

Kinkowie - all sounds good! Try not to worry and best of luck!

Fingers crossed for everyone else on their 2ww.

I'm giving IVF a go this month although my husband was made redundant the other day so probably not the best time to do something so stressful but just don't feel time is on my side so just got to get on with it.  I'll definitely keep an eye on this thread and knowing my luck will come back to iui if the IVF fails. Good luck all!

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsStardust*,  sorry it wasn't better news. Best of luck with the ivf. Hopefully that'll work first time for you x


----------



## Babdee

Once again I've not been receiving email notifications of posts on here (anyone else had that?), and stopped by as I thought it'd been quiet!

Mrs S, I'm so sorry to hear that. Has AF arrived? Could 12dpiui be still too early? I hope you're both ok. Big hugs xx

kincowie, from what I've read on here over the months, 15.5 sounds good. Try not to worry X

AndLou, hope you're doing ok. Are you a week down now? X

KatieAutumn, I hope you had good results at your Dr appt last week, and that your Dr was able to explain things/answer any questions X

Thank you ladies for all your best wishes xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, are you well? I never get the notifications  I'm 9 days in now. I'm going to test next friday if AF hasn't already arrived. Apparently this cycle on paper looks more promising than any of the others so we've everything crossed. Keep having the it's never going to work feelings though. Just cheered up a bit though when I read you signature again. Obviously it can work on number 5 or 6! Am feeling a bit more hopeful now.  X


----------



## Nettie79

Hello ladies, I used to be a regular on here but took a few years off but carried on TTC. Started my injections for stimulated iui this morning so thought it was a good day to come back and support others. My brief story is 7 years this year Pecos, diabetes and endometriosis. Had ovation drilling, and lots of clomid and hcg cycles. Anyhows good lick all x x


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone hope everyone is ok x 

So this cycle seems to be dragging ..... Only got one follicle at 12 yesterday so they are thinking about increasing my meds....but they are hoping that it will grow 1mm pet day ......

Got another scan on Monday and if all looks ok d day will hopefully be Wednesday. 

This time though it's my right ovary which is in the game the left one is hiding and all the follicles are tiny :-( 

I know it only takes one ! 

Good luck to everyone in their 2ww x x


----------



## _MrsH_

Had another scan this morning, the biggest follicle is 15mm so got to go back Monday so we're now looking at Monday/Tuesday for treatment day. They never tell you how bad the waiting is do they?!!


----------



## Nina87

Hi everyone! 

I have been stalking this thread (and a few others) for a while now but this is my first post this time round!

We were lucky enough to be blessed with an IUI miracle 2 years ago resulting in our beautiful boy.

I am currently stimming with gonal f at the moment (CD 10) - with a view to IUI next week at some point. 

I have a question regarding LH test kits...I have been given some to use over the next few days and been told if I get a positive reading to call clinic if not I have another scan booked for Wednesday. I didn't use these last time at all and am wondering if any other ladies have used them an how accurate they are. I guess I'm worried that I might miss my LH surge and therefore the timing could be ruined for treatment?

Hope you ladies are all doing well at your stages of this journey  

Nina x


----------



## mrsww

Wow, it seems a lot if us are going to be PUPO this week.  In peeing on sticks in the morning first wee of day.  I expect I should see surge either tomorrow or Monday.  With treatment the day after.  I have been using the boots own brand sticks and also cheap ones off internet bit had a panic today of "what if I got a bad batch and they don't work?" so been to boots to get clearblue digital one.  Now will have three to use tomorrow morning. Am worried I've missed it or it won't happen.  This waiting game is no fun.

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Nina87

Mrsww that's exactly what I've been thinking! I'm just using sticks from clinic but keeping wondering if they are dodgy and I'm going to miss the surge! All good fun eh?! 

Good luck, hope you get your surge and looks like a few of us will be on 2ww together   

Nina x


----------



## Nettie79

I know now why I used to take my clomid at bedtime, injections in the am are knocking me sick !


----------



## HAYLEYX

Hello everyone

Just wanted to say good luck to you all on your iui treatment.
Me and my partner have been together for almost eleven years now. We have been trying to conceive for 9 years. We are now having iui Feb and we can't wait. So excited. 

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## Divas212

Hello to everyone new and old....good luck to all. After having a month off treatment we have changed our donor and have just been awaiting AF arrival which has showed up right on time  so once again we'll be starting injections this week, seriously hoping for 3rd time lucky......will keep an eye on the forum and no doubt have a wobble during our 2ww ha x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, best of luck this month. X
*Hayley*, welcome and good luck. X
*Nettie*, hopefully this will be your last lot. Good luck. X
*Mrsww*, any news yet? Hope your 2ww doesn't drag too much. Feel like mines been going on for at least a month now! It's never like this when your on holiday though. Good luck to you both. Hope this is the one for you. X
Good luck to everyone else too. X


----------



## mrsww

Hi Everyone,

Lets hope we all get treatment this week and that we get a round of BFPs.

I was hoping to see the two lines on the sticks this morning but nope:-(  I've been taking them morning and night even though clinic said just to do them in morning.  Am fingers crossed for tomorrow but as the days go by it would seem less likely that I'll be ovulating and doing treatment.  Absolutely gutted and if I'm like this with ovulation stick am not going to be very good at all once pregnancy sticks start happening.


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone,

Had my scan this morning one follicle is 17mm another 11mm both in my right ovary the left one isn't doing much.

Trigger shot tonight at 9:15 then the final stage on Wednesday 11:15 !! Ekkkkk 

Is it possible for both of them to release an egg ?


----------



## Nettie79

Rach yes they can both release as they are being triggered x x


----------



## _MrsH_

Eeeek how exciting Rach, I'm in the same position as you. Been for a scan today. The one follicle we had on the left side which was 15mm on Saturday was 14mm today. Then the smaller ones on the right have shot from 9mm to 17mm!! 
Took the trigger shot an hour ago and now feeling a little sick and have a headache. We now go back Wednesday for 10:30am. Can't wait. Good luck to all xx


----------



## Nina87

Evening everyone!

Getting exciting for a few people on here - good luck ladies  

I am still patiently waiting for my positive OPK test...This afternoon I have been getting stringy discharge (sorry TMI) which I know is a sign of ovulation but still getting negative tests. Getting worried that I'm going to miss surge/ovulation before my next appt on Wed morning.

Anyone had any experience with this sort of situation? Is there a chance that the discharge is just a sign surge/ovulation are their way but I still have time to get positive result or make it to Wed without missing it?

Thanks ladies x


----------



## KatieAutumn

Nina87, so I get thicker discharge albeit clear about mid cycle just before ovulation.  I can feel when I'm ovulating, I do the test when I feel it and i always get it right as well as getting worse carpel tunnel in my hand.  I def get this clear thicker discharge but everyone I think is different.  The discharge can last 4 days or more then ovulation.

I hope this helps a little.  The nurse at my surgery said its your body telling you its ready for a baby, not sure if that is true lol 

xx katie


----------



## Nina87

Thank you so much Katie! 

Although I've been through the process before I've never had to do my own OPK testing and it's completely thrown me - lol! 

Really appreciate your advice and has put my mind at rest that hopefully the timing will work  

X


----------



## kincowie

Hi all

So much going on with you ladies this month, hope to see a lots of BFPs over the next couple of weeks! Good luck everyone and hope you aren't going too crazy with all the waiting!

I went back for another scan yesterday, the follicle was still there and had grown to 19mm. Had my trigger shot last night and treatment is set for tomorrow at midday! Then it's the fun of the 2ww again. I've found that I'm a bit more relaxed than last time, I think that's possibly due to the fact that I have a better idea of what to expect. I had a constant tension headache throughout the whole thing last time which was horrible. So far (touch wood) no headaches yet!


----------



## mrsww

Good luck to everyone who isclose to treatment and hope the 2ww goes fast and ends with a positive.

I've just called clinic as still no sign of ovulation which is unlike me. Nurse said to wait a couple more days and if still no sign maybe a scan to see if its already happened or if I'm just delayed this month. Very upset as i took time off work and the next months I'm working 24 hours so would have to fit treatment in during my 3 hour break. Trying not to give up for this month but it looks like its not to be.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mrsww*, hopefully your just a little late and it'll turn up soon. On my second month though I was using the sticks and nothing appeared, went for a scan and had already ovulated. The nurse told me if the surge isn't high enough it won't show up on the home ovulation kits. I always go for the blood tests instead now. This might be something to look at if you can work around it. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, best of luck for tomorrow. Hopefully this is the one. X


----------



## Babdee

AndLou, I'm glad I've given you a bit more hope  really got everything crossed for you. You're 12dp today? Not long now... I'm ok thanks. Been feeling a bit rough, but it's all worth it 

mrsww, one of my cycles where I used an opk, I started to get really anxious that either I'd missed ov, or that it wasn't going to happen that month. The fact that I was so worked up by it caused it to be delayed. My surge ended up being about 5 or 6 days late that cycle. Try not to worry, and good luck.

Excellent news kincowie! All the best for tomorrow 

Nina87, the stringy, egg white cm is a good sign you're approaching your surge/ov. Sometimes I would have up to a week of ewcm before ov. It's nutritious for sperm, keeping it alive to help on its journey. Fresh sperm can survive upto maybe 5 days inside, so I guess the idea when trying naturally would be for the sperm to already be there waiting for ovulation. Frozen and thawed sperm, however, doesn't survive that long (maybe only 24 hours), so timing with the day of ov is really important. Good luck and hope you get your +ve soon


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, I'm sure it's more than worth it. You'll probably miss it when it stops. Only 2 more days. AF is due fridayish so I'm going to test then. Getting really nervous now. Xx


----------



## Nina87

Hope everyone is well today. 
Hope ladies on 2ww are keeping themselves occupied and not going to crazy  

Thank you for your advice babdee - I've been testing like a crazy person the last 2 days. This afternoon at about 1:30pm I had a faint line and similar when I did it again at about 6pm so hopefully heading in the right direction...I have a scan tomorrow morning so really hoping that will all come together just right. I guess I'm worried the tests aren't accurate and they might miss something and I will be told tomorrow I've already ovulated  

We are private this time round so it really is all or nothing this time! 

X


----------



## Babdee

Good luck for this morning Nina87. I'm sure you'll be fine. It sounds promising that you're getting a faint line now. I would recommend getting the Clearblue digital smiley face tests as they take away the uncertainty of looking for 2nd lines matching in darkness. Like AndLou, I moved onto having daily blood tests to detect the surge as I felt more confident the timing would be right this way. We were the same; nhs for our little boy, private 2nd time around, so I know what you mean about all or nothing! X

AndLou, I hope you can try and relax. But I know that's near impossible! X


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies,  

I just had my first IUI today. After 2 years of trying,  I can't believe how fast this all happened.  After 8 months of testing, I was finally referred to a specialist last friday.  She let me know I already had 1 follicle at 12cm, so prescribed me Gonal F at 112.5 for only two days (Sunday/Monday).  On Tuesday I took my trigger shot, and today was the big day!! Now Ill take progesterone supplements for 12 days.  Everything went well, my husbands sample was "very good" and the doctor said our chances are good.  Hopes are high, and now the dreaded two week wait...again. 

Anyone else start their two week wait this week?


----------



## CherinPar

Congrats Nina!!  So exciting!!!


----------



## Nina87

Hello ladies! 

Congrats on being pupo Cherinpar - hope iui was ok and your 2ww isn't too bad. What date are you testing? 

I will be joining you on 2ww a couple of days behind. Iui scheduled for Fri  All went well this morning - dominant follie measuring 19mm and although had detected strong OPK line last night I hadn't ovulated naturally yet so am triggering tonight. All on track!

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Nina,  I am testing on Feb 13th and have my follow up with the specialist Feb. 14th.  How fun would that make this Valentines day!!      What other groups are you stalking?  I am so new to this....well, I have been reading them for years but my first time to actually be in the 2ww   So excited to hear about your week!


----------



## Rach9520

*cherinpar*im joining u in the 2ww I also had my procedure today  good luck x x

Today was completely different to our first cycle, this was all more formal and took a lot longer x and was very uncomfortable. Even my dh was surprised how different it was.


----------



## Nina87

Thanks cherinpar...I also talk the 2ww board (in preparation) and the Bourn Hall Cambridge board (as that's where we are having treatment)! What about you? 
I have been stalking on and off for years too! We have already had one successful iui cycle and this site was amazing so have come back again! 

That would be a fantastic Valentines day! One to remember  

Hi rach - good luck on your 2ww - fingers crossed for you this time  
Why do you think it was it so different this time? Just think of the reason your doing it though  I see your dh has klienfelters - mine too! 

X


----------



## Rach9520

Hi nina, 

This time my af arrive 2 weeks early, I was on my meds a lot longer, my left ovary wasn't playing ball only my righ with one follicle at 18 and another at 13 had a lot more scans and at the clinic, and  today they took their time doing the procedure.

Last time it was all rushed and I was very stressed out 

Thank you for ur support everyone and good luck lots of baby dust


----------



## Nina87

Oh wow very different then - just goes to show our bodies do what they want and not what we want eh?!

Good luck and I'm sure we will all keep supporting each other - especially over the next couple of weeks! X


----------



## MJ1981

okay, so here we go again: I had my first scan yesterday and had one follie at 15 and one at 8 - not quite there yet but I'm very happy because it's already much better then in December  
I have my next scan tomorrow and feel strangely relaxed about it. Feeling in general more positive this time round...


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, that's near impossible now. I'm bordering on manic now I think  x
Hope everyone that's testing tomorrow is ready for it. It's imminent now. Good luck to you all. X


----------



## MJ1981

Just had my scan and all looks perfect. Was given the trigger shot and will have my first IUI tomorrow.    aaaaaaaaaaaaa....didn't expect that so I'm excited, nervous, happy all at the same time.  
Fingers crossed for everyone testing today or in the next few days


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MJ1981*, best of luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## _MrsH_

cherinpar - I'm joining you and Rach in the dreaded 2ww. I had my first round of iui yesterday and will be testing on 12th February. I'm already beginning to think time is dragging! Hope it goes faster for others!!

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Nina87

Looks like it will be a long and busy couple of weeks for some of us!

I have another query if any of you lovely ladies can help...How long after the trigger shot did you have your IUI?? I can't remember the timings of my last go but this time I triggered on Wed at 6pm and I'm in for IUI tomorrow (Friday) at 2pm. This seems like a really long time between the two, or isn't it? I read that you ovulate after trigger anywhere after 36hrs and then eggs last 24hrs so I guess the timing would be ok? 
From one stress to another eh? 

Hope you are all doing well. X


----------



## Rach9520

My iui was don't 38 hours after my trigger shot


----------



## Nina87

Thank you for your reply Rach  
Hope your feeling ok. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Another BFN. Will test again on Sunday if AF hasn't turned up but I'm not expecting a miracle to be honest. 
Best of luck to everyone else. X


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies:

*MJ1981 * - Good luck today with your IUI! Fingers and toes crossed that all goes perfectly!! Let us know how it went!
*Mrs. Hopkins* - Congrats on being pupo as well! How are you feeling?
*AndLou * - I am sorry for your BFN  
*Rach9520 * - I am not any other messaging boards on fertility friends yet. I am living in France (Paris) and having my treatments here. (Canadian married to a frog). The amazing thing is all treatments are free in France, the downside....all in French.


----------



## Babdee

Oh AndLou, I'm so so sorry   Life is so unfair. What will you do next? With much love to you both xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, thank you. I'm just waiting for AF to show up so I can book in for number 6. OTD is Sunday but I'm not expecting it to change now. We'll get funding for ivf after 6 failed goes at iui. Was hoping we wouldn't need it but it's looking more and more likely. The ccg we are under though is very good, we get funding for 3 fresh cycles plus replacement of frozen embryos too. That was the only reason we carried on with the iui really. If we'd funded ivf ourselves and it hadn't worked they would still insist we fund 6 iui's first. Think we'll just be going through the motions with number 6 to be honest. Oh well not much we can do now. 
Hope your really well? Still got terrible sickness? I bet it's great really! Xx


----------



## kincowie

*Andlou* So sorry to hear it's a BFN this time. 

Your CCG sounds excellent and it's positive you still have options. You never know, 6th time may well be the charm


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, many thanks. Hopefully we won't need it, got a feeling we will though. They are very good though, one of the best in the country. About 5 month waiting list to which isn't too much. X


----------



## MJ1981

I'm back from my IUI and they said it all went well. We had a very stressful morning because first, DP couldn't produce a sample (the poor guy was even more nervous than me). Then had to rush to the clinic because we were running late. But they were so nice and helpful. During the IUI, the nurse explained every single step. It was very uncomfortable but didn't hurt too much and was over so quickly! I now need to go back on 6th Feb for a progesterone blood test to confirmthat I indeed ovulated. 
I feel a bit exhausted now but very happy as well. Bring on the 2WW


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MJ1981*, good luck to you. Really hope you get there soon. X

AFM, this months definitely over with. Will ring and book in for our last go tomorrow.


----------



## _MrsH_

CherinPar - thank-you, things are ok so far, although I'm torturing myself with the 2ww!! I keep thinking that every little twinge is a positive sign and that is doing me no favours to be honest! How are you getting on?

AndLou - so sorry for your news. Sending big hugs x


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear about your BFN andlou! Fingers crossed for 6th time lucky!!

Afm - we go away to Egypt Monday for hopefully a lovely relaxing week in the sunshine! Hopefully start iui again late Feb or March!

Good luck to everyone else

Laura x


----------



## Jm8485

Hi everyone. I just did my 3rd IUI on Thursday 30Jan2014. This time it was with Follistim, Ganerilax and HCG trigger shot. The first IUI was without any drugs and second time around With Clomid. Both times was BFN. Am hoping that 3rd time is the charm! 

I'm 38 and DH is also 38. We have unidentified fertility issues. Have 10 year old daughter and we only started TTC proactively about a year ago. I'm hoping to meet people going through this and share experiences and anxiety.


----------



## CherinPar

Mrs. Hopkins, Im in the same boat as you.  I keep thinking every twinge is a good sign.  I'm also exhausted and hungry...all the time.  I think it is the Progesterone though.  I have waves of being positive and hopeful, followed by doubts and disappointment throughout the day!!!  These two weeks are sure moving slowly!!


----------



## amandalmexico

Andlou sorry about your bfn. I just also got a bfn after my first cycle of iui since my miscarriage. 

I just have a few questions for you ladies:
My IUIs are always done 24 hours after the trigger shot? Is this too soon although the first one did result in a bfp I still wonder if 24 hours is too soon. 
For those of you in stimulated cycles, I'm on gonal-f have you been advised to do three consecute, back to back IUIs or take a months Break between each one. And lastly, my af after this failed cycle is so light, is this normal?

Good luck to those of you in your 2ww. It's so hard not to symptom spot and I hope you do get your bfps. 

Amanda


----------



## CherinPar

Hi *Amanda*, My IUI was 18 hours after my trigger. My doctor told me it was normal, but the more I read I see this was really early!

Today, 3 days after my IUI, I got a *really *sharp pain in my lower abdomen that lasted only a few seconds. The pain was so severe, I got dizzy and had to sit down. I also felt my temperature go up. Then it was over, and I felt totally normal. Did anyone else have this? I'm wondering if it is progesterone related.


----------



## amandalmexico

Thanks cherinpa. With my successful IUI I had severe cramping a few days after my IUI and also from about a week post IUI a lot of pinching and tugging which I had never felt before. The cramping was so bad I went for a follow up scan and they confirmed it was because I had released two eggs. We are so conscious of every pain and twinge that I feel my mind plays tricks on me. 

Thanks for your response re the timing. You hear of so many different practices. I was told that you ovulate 24 to 36 hours after the trigger. We were on exactly the same meds. 

Good luck in your 2ww

Amanda


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Amanda*, thank you x best of luck to you x
*CherinPar*, good luck. Hope your 2weeks doesn't go too slow x
*jm8485*, fingers crossed for you. Hope this is the one x
*Duke*, enjoy egypt, the weather will be lovely. We love it there. Am going to try and get there in may hopefully. X
*MrsHopkins*, am keeping everything crossed for you.  This is the one x

Afm, have booked number 6. Should be getting on with that soon. Start them miserable clomid tablets in the morning x


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- I'm sorry to hear about your BFN  big hugs to you both and fingers crossed for round 6, u never know because you'll just be going through the motions u might just work I'll have my fingers crossed for you xx

AFM started the menopur injections on wens, first scan next wens.... Feel very used to the whole process now but strangely not very hopeful which I think is a self protection thing really, we are also funded for 6 iui's then a round of Ivf.....this will be the third iui....u never know might be third time lucky x


----------



## Mrs Stardust

Andlou - so sorry for your bfn! Have been thinking if you all week and was really hoping this would be the one for you.  It was 6th time lucky for babdee so hopefully it will be the same for you!

Divas - wishing you all the luck for your new cycle!,

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas212*, best of luck with this one. Hopefully you'll get the 3rd time lucky.  X
*MrsStardust*, thank you. Hope you are well? X


----------



## Little bumblebee

2nd month treatment has been stopped   gutted! Last month over stimulated this month a cyst I have had for 3/4 months now has got bigger so now got to wait for an urgent ultrasound scan to find out what's going on so hopefully join u ladies next month  

Goodluck  x


----------



## CherinPar

alc5390: Sorry to hear about about your cyst.  When is your Ultrasound scheduled for?


----------



## Little bumblebee

My ultrasound will be within the next couple weeks it's an urgent one as cyst is currently 20mm and the are concerned  x


----------



## Willow2332

Hi, Good luck to everyone trying this month. I'm A newbie here and I'm about to have my first natural iui today. Seems like a long journey just to get to this stage and I'm feeling nervous! Had a call from the clinic to say there's only 9 million sperm apparently it's ok but wouldn't be enough for ivf. Not the best start!  Trying to be positive but not get my hopes up too high either. Wish me luck !!


----------



## CherinPar

alc5390:  20 mm, that sounds very uncomforatable!!  Have you had Endo. Surgery for them before yet?  I had the "diagnostic" surgery in December.  If they think it is urgent enough, you many be able to get things taken care of and be back in the game by next cycle.  Two max!!  Positive thoughts your way.

Willow, welcome to the group and good luck.  I just had my first on Jan. 29th, and am in the very long 2ww. It does take forever to get here, but congrats, you made it tp PUPO!!  Did your husband have his sperm washed?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Willow*, good luck. Fingers crossed for first time lucky. X
*alc5390*,  hope everything's ok. X


----------



## Moonface kitty

*Andlou* been wanting to send you  for ages, been keeping an eye out for good news for you. Your bfp is on the way hun, lots of  

*Mrs Stardust*, was sorry likewise to see your news. 

Loads of hugs to all those who missed out on their bfp will happen, in due time best of luck on your next cycle. 
Congrats to those who are currently poas addicts, still waiting for it to sink in that 'you are pregnant'!!


----------



## Willow2332

Thanks *Cherinpar* and *AndLou* it's nice to have support from others who know what it's about
We have to use Diui. Once I got there, the clinic didn't seem too concerned about numbers, it was after washing. Will keep my fingers crossed, it just needs 1 little swimmer 
Good luck in your 2ww *CherinPar*!
*Alc5390*, hope You are ok and get the ultrasound soon.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Moonface*, thank you. Hopefully we'll get there one day. How are you? Is everything good? X
*Willow*, 9million is good. You don't need half of that for iui. X


----------



## kincowie

*alc5390* - Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Most cysts are completely harmless so try not to worry too much.

*Willow2332* - Hope your IUI went well and welcome to the rollercoaster that is the 2ww!

*Cherinpar* - All the best for your 2ww. Hope there's a BFP at the end of it for you 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

So..one week down, one week to go! Hope this second week goes quicker than the first.


----------



## CherinPar

Im with you Kincowie:  One week down, only 7 days to go   How are you feeling?  Are you testing on the 13th as well?


----------



## Divas212

Just had the scan for my follies.....there is one at 17, so iui prob this Friday just waiting for clinic to arrange the appointment. 

This is our third try and they've just said if it doesn't work this time around it'll be IVF :-s. However our PCT has funded us for 6 iui's and only 1 IVF, the clinic has said we can't go from Ivf back to iui....so we need to decide weather to carry on with iui or just go straight to the Ivf...what would you do? This is assuming this cycle ends in a BFN :-/


----------



## kincowie

*CherinPar* I'm testing on the 12th and I'm having a  day today!! How are you coping with the wait?

*Divas212* It's a difficult choice because on the one hand I would want to grab every opportunity possible, however I'm not sure if I could go on for that long. Hopefully this cycle will end in a BFP so you won't have to make that decision


----------



## CherinPar

Kincowie:  Im trying to not think about it too much, but also going a bit bonkers.  I've been SO grumpy since last night, and feeling kind of "fuzzy" all day.  I'm sure its more of the lame Progesterone symtoms kick in though.    Making work a bit of a challenge today.  You, and weird sideffects/symptoms?


----------



## CherinPar

Ladies, I have a question for you:  Do the progesterone pills heighten your sense of smell?


----------



## Divas212

CherinPar- they did with me with each time i'v had iui, also made my boobs sore and felt completely exhausted  that got my hopes up as they are all signs of early pregnancy but each time was a BFN..... Emotional roller coaster!


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hi Ladies,

I have decided to have my first DS IUI in my Feb Cycle.  I am on day one of my cycle so tomorrow start taking Letrozole tablets, day 5 and 7 Gonal-f injections then a scan on day 9 which will be a week Thursday.  Have any of you taken these meds before and if so is it just standard protocol for someone having IUI?  Also is there a standard day of your cycle that you generally have the IUI, example if I am going for my scan on day 9 does IUI usually take place 4 days after that or does it depend if I ovulate naturally or get a trigger shot?

Thank you for you help

Katie


----------



## Divas212

Ok so the clinic just phoned I'm booked for iui tomorrow at 2pm, they want me to take hcg now, however it's in the fridge at home, I'm at work 20miles away and can't get back till 5.30...... It's at home as we wasn't expecting iui until Friday...got a terrible negative feeling now


----------



## KatieAutumn

Divas212, is there no way you could go home now and make the time up some other time.  Or check with the clinic if it will make a massive difference if you take it in a couple of hours??


----------



## Divas212

Yeah I managed to get home for 4, but as I'm led to believe timing is crucial....hcg injection on average you ovulate 36-38 hours later, donor sperm tends to loose it's potency after 12 hours. My iui is booked for 2pm tomoz....just had injection at 4 so going off the average times I won't ovulate until 6.30 am Friday morning so that's 16.5 hrs after insemination.....yeah it's still with the 24hr window but all the research states donor sperm looses potency after the initial 12 hrs ....... Maybe it's a good thing I'm downhearted now coz my hopes won't be up during the 2ww..... I know it only takes 1 but if the swimming power of them is no good what chance do you have....so frustrating going through all this....sorry for moaning on here but we haven't told anybody we're doing it this time around coz family and friends where constantly asking well are u pregnant? I don't think they realise how it feels to go through it all....I know they've meant well but it was too much......


----------



## CherinPar

*Diva's * : In France they like to do the IUI's at 18-20 hours after trigger (or so I've been told). I had mine 18 hours after. Googling, it seems like this was way to early on the English Websites, but on the French forums it seems normal with many HTP's!


----------



## Rachel SP

Hello Ladies,

Am really glad to join you all...

I've just injected my first day of meds for my first round of IUI.  My partner and I were "diagnosed" with Unexplained Infertility last year after TTC for 2 years now.  I'm 36 and my partner is 38.  We're on a trial to have 3 rounds of IUI before IVF.  

Is anyone doing anything else during treatment for IUI?  Our clinic is so busy we're rushed in and out before being able to ask for such advice...any gratefully received.

And of-course, wishing you all the very best of luck with your IUI treatments.

Rachelx


----------



## kincowie

*Cherinpar* I haven't had any symptoms really but I'm not taking progesterone so my hormones aren't being diddled around with quite so much! Doesn't stop me analysing everything my body does though!

*divas212* there are different schools of thought as to when the best time to have IUI after the trigger. All we can we can do is hope for the best. It does sound like the egg and sperm should all be in the right place at roughly the right time for you so you never know. Keeping everything crossed for you x

*KatieAutumn* I also took letrozole for my first cycle. I didn't have any injections. My follicles are slow growers though and the clomid this time round didn't make much difference. The drugs you take all depend on your circumstances. As for the day of your IUI it all depends on how your follicles grow. You won't have the trigger shot/ovulate until your follicle(s) are mature enough, about 16-22mm which is what the scans will show. When that is varies from person to person. Good luck x


----------



## KatieAutumn

thanks kincowie, my last cycle I didnt ovulate until day 19 which is really really late for me.  Normally its around day 13.  The clinic suggested I use the Letrozole and gonal-f even though I dont have fertility issues (that I am aware of).  Ovraian reserve etc all looked good, although have no idea about the quality of eggs or even if I release an egg, can you ovulate and not release an egg?? Or am I being totally thick?  I suppose I am a little worried that I will over stimulate the ovaries and the cycle will get cancelled.

Rachel SP I am just doing Letrozole for days 2 to 5 of my cycle then Gonal injections on day 5 and 7 then maybe 9 depending on my scan on day 9.  As this is a first for me and I am not aware of any issues in my fertilty (tubes were clear, ovaries looked good with 9 and 7 follies on each side and ovrian reserve was good).  I am doing this as a single woman.  I have a 4 yr old (concieved when I was in my 20's) and I know fertilty can change.  I hear acupuncture can be good.  HOw are you finding everythign?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, good luck for tomorrow. X
*Katie*, hope this is the one for you. X
*kincowie*, only a week to go, fingers crossed it's a good one. X
*Rachel*, good luck to you both. X
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Divas212

Kincowie- thanks for that, just trying to stay grounded, after having hopes up then dashed...it's so hard, but then know we are very fortunate in that fact we've got funding.

Andlou- thanks, fingers crossed 

Just trying to go off the thought if it's meant to be it's meant to be, plus a dif donor this time around


----------



## Rachel SP

Hi All,

I've spent a bit more time catching up on where you all are...I think I'm a couple of weeks behind you. Wanted to wish you all best of luck for the next few days.

*KatieAutumn* - thanks for your reply. I took my first Fostimon injection yesterday (day 3) and have a scan scheduled for Monday to see how things are going. I was allowed to do one round of Clomid, which I had fairly rough side effects on...just a bit worried that if this injection does the same thing I might have similar side effects :-( Nothing major...but aches, bit of nausea etc. I heard acupuncture is good too but haven't tried it..yet.

Baby dust for us all. I have such a good feeling about 2014....has a lovely ring to it!

Rachelx


----------



## Nettie79

Good Afternoon all, 

Hope that everyone is okay, sorry for late response been a busy week. I went for a tracking scan on Tuesday thinking I would be having my IUI on thursday (Today) but follicle not big enough so back for another scan tomorrow. Hopefully ready for iui on Monday. The menapour is knocking me around quite a big, but just thinking of the goal.

Hoping all those on the 2WW are coping okay and have got plenty to distract themselves. To all those still working on the iui, hope your all okay and coping.

Hugs Nettie xx


----------



## Divas212

Just had the procedure...they were running a bit late too. The lady that did our last two iui's was off today and we had another lady who was lovely...the pervious lady took ages to find my cervix and seemed to faff around for ages, this lady found it straight away, seemed much more confident and has left us with a good feeling all round, told her I didn't have the injection till 4pm yesterday and she stated that it's all perfect timing so really given us a positive feeling this time.

The donor sperm they say was 10.5 million per ml, 85% motility with a speed of 3.....they said this was really good....I'm not well up on what the figure should be....OTD 24th feb....the day before our 14th anniversary.....fingers crossed and good luck to all  positive thoughts


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, hopefully this is the one . Best of luck  X


----------



## kincowie

Just a quickie as I'm at work.

*KatieAutumn* I don't know if you can ovulate and not release an egg, maybe there is someone more knowledgeable here who might know?

*AndLou* Thanks. Hope you are well. 

*divas212* Glad today went well and that you are feeling more positive. 

Afm - been feeling a bit sore today and sharp breast pains that come and go. Other than that still trying not to lose my marbles waiting for OTD. We've been on a Breaking Bad marathon but only have two episodes left so will need to find another form of escapism!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Nettie79

I think my fertility nurse said that the follicles grown, but unless there collecting the eggs theres no guarantee that there is an egg in there.  But the follicle is a really good sign. I hope that this make sense xx


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- thank you....truly hope it is....so good having people to talk to in a similar situation to us...all the best to u too xxx


----------



## Divas212

Kincowie- isn't breaking bad brilliant....ha a bit off topic I know but we've recently finished the marathon, tv just isn't the same without Jessie and Walt haha.....if you've not seen already the following is pritty good too as is homeland x


----------



## Rach9520

This 2ww is driving me crazy.... Today at work I've had an headache all day and I kept going very light headed .........

1 week down 7 days to go 

Good luck everyone x x x


----------



## _MrsH_

It'll not be long now Rach - although I've had enough now!! 

Good luck to all the other ladies in waiting!! 

xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Divas212 - really glad today went well, wishing is works for you!!!  Quick question, does a doctor or a nurse do the procedure??

kincowie - thanks I think if you ovulate you must release an egg othewise there is no point in having IUI??  How can you know if an egg is released or not lol!  Oh and I have my fingers well and truely crossed for you!!

Rachel I think we will be at a simialr point this month so I will keep you posted on everything 

AndLou thank u so much for all the support xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, my first 3 were done by the nurse, last 2 by the doctor. X
*Rach*, it'll be over before you know it. It is the longest ever though. No holiday ever lasts that long. X
*MrsHopkins*, good luck. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

AndLou - my hycosy was done by a doc, is the 9 day scan done by a doc or a nurse?  My main reason for asking is because the male docs are heavy handed but I wonder whether the nurses are qualifed enough and I'm not be snobish just want the best treatment. xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, my scans have all been done by the nurses. The doctors that did my iui's were both female. I'm sure whoever is doing it will know what they're doing though. X


----------



## Divas212

Katie- all my scans and iui's have been done by specialist nurses, I also work within the NHS (different role) and know that sometimes the specialist nurses techniques are far superior to the junior drs....however I was far more impressed with the nurse who has just preformed our recent iui as opposed to the previous ones.


----------



## CherinPar

Hey Ladies.  On what day did you/will you test this month?  I am so tempted to start testing tomorrow (10 days after IUI ) until AF or a Positive.


----------



## Divas212

Cherin par- we're not testing until the OTD which is the 24th, the last 2 cycles we tested too early and our experience has been we didn't believe the results which resulted in us getting our hopes up and AF arrived before OTD  good luck if you decide to test earlier but my advice would be wait so your result is accurate x


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone, hope all are doing well.  I am currently on CD8, and day 5 of Gonal F inj. We are going to do IUI for the first time this month and I have no idea what to expect....Going for a follicle scan tomorrow morning


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cherin*, this month I tested 14 days after, the day AF was due, OTD was 17 days. On my next one at the end of this month I'm not going to test early. I wouldn't start on day 10, many wouldn't get a positive until quite a few days after that. That would just be too many stressful days for me. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*AnnaBre*, good luck for tomorrow. I've got mine on Monday, then hopefully iui Wednesday or Thursday. X


----------



## Nettie79

Good Afternoon all,

Hoping everyone is okay. I have been for my third scan today and my naughty dominant follicle has not grown since Tuesday so have had my menapour upped to daily with another scan on Monday and hopefully iui next week.  My cycles have always been long but this month I really wanted a 28 !!!!!

What side effects if any have people been getting.... mine so far has been exhaustion, upset stomach and horrid waves of nausea xx


----------



## Rach9520

Girls I need some advice ... I'm on progesterone but the last 2 days I've been getting cramps. First on my right side and now they are like period pains. Not overally painful but just niggling and can be uncomfortable .... Especially when sitting it lying if I'm stood up they seem to fade away .....

Test is 13th


----------



## Divas212

Rach- I'm also on progestrone (have been for all 3 cycles) no symptoms of that kind this time round, but the last two cycles I had all sorts of stranges pains that I thought was down to embedding pain but it turned out not to be. I think I held onto anything to think it was a sign.....I know not much help I'm sorry...if it gets too bad maybe ring the clinic if not just for reassurance? Isn't the 13th next Thursday? Could it be period pain? But then it could be anything...sorry I'm not much help :-(


----------



## KatieAutumn

AnnaBre - I have my day 5 injections to do today, then I have a scan on day 9 to look at the follicles, think the IUI will be the following monday maybe.  Looks like we're be having IUI at a similiar time....

AndLou same with you.  I'm excited time seems to be going really slowly and I havent even had the IUI yet, the two weeks following that will be torture.  WIth regards to the IUI, in general how many days after the 9 day scan do you have the IUI??  Is your scan on Monday a day 8/9 one?

Divas212 thanks, I'm hoping it will be the nurses, although if the docs are specialists then maybe they would be better.

Thanks all xx


----------



## Nettie79

Good Afternoon,

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend?

Nettie xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Nettie - Last month I was just monitoring my ovulation and I didnt ovulate until day 18/19.  I was expecting a 35 day cycle but it was only 29 days!  Very odd, I dont think you can expect anything in particular! x


----------



## Nettie79

Hi Katie,

Always had a long cycle, was just hoping that it was all normal this month so I could guess when my iui was going to be, oh well.  Sat here feeling a bit meh" but I am on daily menapour at the mo which I was guessing was going to affect me a bit more than normal.

How are you feeling ?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, tomorrow's scan is a day 10 scan then I should be having iui around Wednesday. It would depend when you get your surge or have trigger shot as to when you have it done. X
*Nettie*, hope you feeling a bit better, think all these drugs can get you a bit down x
*Divas*, hope your doing well. X
*Rach*, could of been implantation, fingers crossed it was  X
*AnnaBre*, how did you get on? X
Afm, started blood tests today. Have got my scan in the morning then hopefully iui on Wednesday or Thursday. X


----------



## Nettie79

Andlou, looking like we may be cycle buddies as I am due iui Tusday/Wednesday xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nettie*, I'm excited to be getting it done this time round. It seems to be ages since last months. Fingers crossed for us. X


----------



## Nettie79

Got everything crossed for you xxx Is it okay to inbox you ?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nettie*, of course, feel free. X


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone, hope the weekend was good! 
My scan on Saturday showed a bunch of small follicles on the right and maybe a bigger one on the right, but after he got my E2 blood results the doc decided to keep me on 37,5iU of Gonal F for 3 more days. Seems like a low dose to me? Next scan tuesday. 
AndLou and Nettie79: good luck for your scans tomorrow!!
Rach: Is the cramping gone?


----------



## Nettie79

Thanks Anna, got a big day tomorrow got my scan and my first day of placement I don't see me sleeping much this evening !


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Anna*, hope they will of been super busy before Tuesday. X


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi everyone I'm new here and just found this site.

I'm also attempting to have an iui cycle this month, but all isn't going to plan.

I had a 15 day scan today and my follicles are only ranging between 5mm-8mm they want to scan me again on day 18 as I do have 50 day cycles.

I was on 50mg of clomid for days 2-6 and don't think it's worked at all. The clinic said it has to be at least 16mm. It's been growing 2mm every 3 days so doesn't stand a chance at the moment.

Think they are been rather optimistic when I am been realistic.

I'm struggling to decide what next when I go back on Wednesday, should I ask for 100mg or 150mg clomid?

Could I ask for something extra alongside clomid?

The doctors told me all my fertility tests are normal and they is nothing wrong, its just unexplained.

I'm really disappointed now. This was my 1st round and want to get it right next time especially as I only cycle every 50-60 days! :0(

Good luck for all that are cycling this month, sending growing and sticky vibes to you all! 

Mia


----------



## AnnaBre

Welcome Mia! The tablets doesn't work for everyone....my ovaries didn't do anything on Femara. I'm on Gonal F injectable folli stimulator now, will see on tomorrow morning's scan if it worked .  Your doc will probably consider injectables for you next? Good luck...and grow follies grow!!


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Mia!  Sorry to hear about your frustrating start.  Fingers crossed they are able to find what your body will respond to quickly!  Although frustrating, you are heading in the right direction. Ladies, I took your advise and decided not to test, I will just wait for AF to show/not show.  I have my next appointment on Friday for THE blood test if AF doesn't arrive before then   I have no symptoms, and feel totally normal so am not too hopeful right now.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cherin*, feeling normal can be good, not a lot of people have any symptoms. Fingers crossed there's no AF before Friday. X
*Mia*, welcome and best of luck this month. Hopefully everything goes to plan. Maybe they'll put you on a higher dose? X
*Nettie*, hope your scan was good news. X
*Anna*, hope your feeling positive about tomorrow. X
Hope everyone else is good too. X
Afm, had my scan this morning, that was all good and should surge Wednesday hopefully with iui on Thursday. Xx


----------



## kincowie

*Mia* My follies are also quite slow (lazy buggers!) and on this cycle even on 100mg clomid I only had one dominant follicle which took it's time. I have no idea why some women have slow growing follies but I'm sure it's something your consultant will have dealt with before and should be able to guide you.

*Cherin* Good luck for OTD and well done for resisting testing earlier! I only have one test in the house and will not have any more so it will only be used on OTD and not a moment sooner. That way I'm not sending myself any loopier than the 2ww is already making me! Try not to worry about not feeling anything. Most women who conceive naturally have no idea they are pregnant at these early stages so it doesn't necessarily mean bad news.

*AndLou* Glad everything went well today. Best of luck for Thursday, will be thinking of you.

*Nettie* Hope your follies are behaving and that you'll be having your IUI soon.

Sorry for missing anyone, hope you are all well.

Afm, bit anxious today as it was at this point on our last treatment (12 days post IUI) when AF appeared so I dread each trip to the loo at the moment! I've been feeling a bit nauseous and dizzy this morning but one of my colleagues and his family had a stomach bug over the weekend  I usually dodge tummy bugs (I have an iron stomach!) and this would be the worst ever timing to have my first bug in nearly 5 years!


----------



## CherinPar

*Kincowie: * I hope today goes fast for you, and there is no sign of AF or the flu!!! Let's hope you are the first in a chain of positive tests to come February!!! Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I am loving hearing about everyone's progess and wish you all a great week!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kincowie*,  best of luck for this one. When are you going to test? X


----------



## Rach9520

*anna*cramps still coming on and off.... :-(

*andlou*i hope it was implantation .......

I don't know if I can do another month of disappointment .......


----------



## Divas212

Kincowie & Rach wish you both good luck really hope AF doesn't arrive.


----------



## CherinPar

*Rach9520*: We are on the same IUI cycle, mine the same day as you. Tonight I also have cramps that are very AF like. Here's hoping we are both having the good type of cramps!! What day are you testing?


----------



## CherinPar

sorry...see are testing the 13th.  We will be testing buddies if we make it that far.  Three days to go!


----------



## Rach9520

*cherinpar*test day is 13th...... I'm feeling a little low ATM. Just been to the loo and discovered what I think could be the start of AF :-(


----------



## kincowie

*rach* oh no...hope it's a false alarm.

*Divas* thanks, got everything crossed.

*CherinPar* thanks, wouldbe nice to have a good run of BFPs!

*AndLou* OTD is Wednesday...one day to go....!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kincowie*,  fingers crossed. I always get really excited about everyone else testing then turn into a nervous wreck when it comes to my turn. X
*Rach*, oh no hope it's not  X


----------



## amandalmexico

Rach, it could be implantation bleeding. I had a light bleed three days before I got my bfp. Good luck.


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone . My scan went very well this morning, dominant follicle of 15mm.  Continuing with gonal F for now.  The doc is absolutely against more than one follicle, he says Im too small for twins  .  

Rach: Hang in there  
AndLou: good luck for thursday xx
Kincowie and Cherin: keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your OTD this week xx


----------



## CherinPar

Rach:  My stomach is in knots for you!!  I am hoping you aren't out of it yet!!!    Keep us posted.


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Ladies!

Am very new to this so am learning as I go along!

Currently on my second cycle of ovulation induction! Gonal F, Luveris and Trigger injection!

First cycle went well, ovulated (which i had never done before!!) trigger around day 15, but BFN  

Am currently 7 days into the second cycle, scan early this morning and nada, no progress at all, still   and counting down to the dreaded 4 0clock phone call for results...


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Julia*, hi and better luck for this cycle. X
Hope everyone else is well and has avoided the snow. We've had the tiniest bit. 
Afm, surge has shown up a day earlier than usual on my blood test, so iui is all booked for tomorrow. Then start the dreaded 2ww again. Oh well it can't be any worse than the other times. Xx


----------



## _MrsH_

Julia - Good luck - fingers crossed x

AndLou - fingers crossed for this cycle, hoping everything goes your way x

Rach - Hoping it was a false alarm and possibly just implantation bleeding x

AFM - OTD is tomorrow, even though AF hasn't shown yet I feel that it will be a BFN.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsHopkins*, well done you. You've so well to get to OTD without testing. I've never managed it before. Am keeping everything crossed for tomorrow for you. Hopefully it's a good day. Xx


----------



## _MrsH_

Thank-you AndLou, I don't know how I've managed it. I've begged the hubby to let us test early at the weekend and he refused point blank. He wouldn't hear a word about it. I'm sure it'll be a BFN though as I thought I would 'feel' it by now?!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsHopkins*, most people don't feel anything at all or get any symptoms until a couple of months in. Hopefully it's the start of good things. Xx


----------



## Rach9520

Thanks everyone for the support .... Had another bad day today a few cramps and the odd bit of spotting ...... Still crossing my fingers and toes 2 sleeps to go


----------



## Divas212

Mrs Hopkins and Rach- good luck xx


----------



## MJ1981

Good luck Rach and Mrshopkins

I didn't have a good day today because I've convinced myself that I'm not pregnant  no symptoms whatsoever, I feel completely "normal"...three more days to go until OTD


----------



## kincowie

*AndLou* Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well 

Also good luck to those testing in the next couples of days, hope to see some good news 

Afm, had a bit of spotting this evening and have been feeling pre-menstrual all day so I think I know what will happen tomorrow


----------



## _MrsH_

Fingers crossed Rach. Hope you have positive news. Big hugs x

MJ1981 - Good luck to you, i'm sure things will be fine. Not long to go! x

I'm not feeling positive at all now - sorry for the tmi but been to the loo and when I wiped there was a bit of pink, i've checked since and theres only been discharge. OMG - what is happening to my body!! I cant bare all the stress!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh no *MrsHopkins & Kincowie*,  I hope your both wrong. It's awful all this waiting and not knowing. Still keeping everything crossed X


----------



## Nettie79

Good evening all,

Hoping you all OK, got to be at hospital with the goods at 7.30 am which means getting up ah half six, ready for my iui, I can't sleep I am nervous and excited as well as having a bangomg headache and not a wink of sleep in me. Hoping anyone testing tomorrow gets BFP and those on the tww stat strong x x x x


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone, Dr phoned yesterday and said not to inject because my estrogen is too high....but at this mornings scan the darn follicle only grew 1mm( at 16mm now).  This is very confusing, shouldnt the high estrogen cause the follicle to grow?

Good luck for all doing IUI and testing today xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Nettie,  Good luck today!!!  Fingers and toes crossed for baby magic.  

Ladies, I tested this morning.  I had a dream last night that I woke up to AF, so I was very down when I woke up and sure the test was going to be negative.  To my amazement, joy and shock..there were TWO lines.  Like many of you, two years of that stark white test staring back at me...and today...TWO lines.  I was so emotional and scared to believe, I asked my husband and a friend staying with us this week to confirm I am not crazy.  They confirmed: TWO   I have my Doctors appointment Friday for blood work/ultrasound.  Until then, I am cautiously over the moon.  

Hoping the other ladies testing also have those two lines today!!!  For those in your two week wait, I hope that time flies by, and that I will be reading about your morning when you see two lines too!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cherin*,  massive congratulations  Hope it's the stickiest ever. Your so lucky. Xx
*Nettie*, hopefully your all done by now. Everything's crossed for you. Xx


----------



## kincowie

*CherinPar* Congratulations  So pleased for you!

*Nettie* Good luck! Hope it goes well.

Afm, it was a  this morning I'm afraid. Will hopefully try again straight away if our consultant agrees. Good luck for everyone else testing, hope your news is better x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kincowie*,  sorry it wasn't better news. Hope your both ok and can start again soon. Xx


----------



## CherinPar

Kincowie: I am sorry you didn't have better news.  Looking at your history, statistically you must be SO CLOSE to your positive test!!!!


----------



## Divas212

Cherin- massive congrats to you, I bet your absolutely over the moon!!!
Kincowie- massive hugs to you...and fingers crossed for the next cycle!!

AFM- nearly a week into the 2 and a half ww......not feeling too crazy as no pressure of people asking questions as nobody knows what we're up too  so nice just us 2 knowing this time and trying to not get too carried away but have a plan to tell our mums on Mother's Day if we get the BFP we hope for.... Hoping everyone is ok in the 2ww xx


----------



## Rach9520

Congratulations !!!!

Update for me no more spotting just really bad head ache one more sleep to go !!


----------



## KatieAutumn

CherinPar  - Massive Congrats!!!!!!! Just read your post and had a massive smile on my face for you!!!

Rach9520 - fingers crossed for you!

kincowie - So sorry for your result today x

AFM - had my day 8 scan, early days as I didnt ovulate until day 18 last month.  Got another scan on Friday then Monday so maybe hoping for IUI a week thursday?? 

xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Rach9520:  I also have a really bad headache today   I've had no real symptoms for days now...other then embarassing gas, and really tired at night.  Let's hope you are the second positive test of this week!


----------



## _MrsH_

Hi All
Congratulations to the BFP's - absolutely thrilled!!

Sending hugs to those who had a BFN today.

BFN for us this morning. Went for the bloods done - got back to work and not 20 minutes later AF arrived!!! Of all days! Was absolutely gutted, had to go home as I was so upset. Phoned results line to be told BFN to which I said I knew (!) and they said that we could have a month off or start again tomorrow. We'd already spoken about it and are going to go straight into round 2. So it begins.....day 2 scan tomorrow.

Love to all xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsHopkins*,  hope your ok. Best of luck with number 2. Hopefully march is a good month for us all. X
*Katie*, hope you've had a good day. X
*Rach*, best of luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you. X
*Divas*, hope the next week goes by nice and fast for you both. Everything's crossed for your lovely Mother's Day gift. X
Hope everyone else is good?  Again for those with a bfn. 
Afm, our 6th and final one is done. I'm keeping everything crossed, for all of us. Xx


----------



## Rach9520

*mrshopkins*big hugs to you and good luck on your next try

*andlou*thank you my and my Dh have come to an agreement that we are going to have a holiday in May if tomorrow is a bfn and then look at it for after then

Plus need to save up .......unless I can convince our doctor to write us a referral for it

I don't even want to go home from work at the moment doing everything I can to avoid it to make the time go quicker I just want tomorrow to be here ......


----------



## KatieAutumn

andlou - Hope everything went ok for you today and may the next two weeks go very quickly!!

mrshopkins - sorry for the not gret news, however just focus on this next cycle and forget the last!

Rach9520 - best of luck for tomorrow !!!

Good luck and keep with it everyone else 
xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, thank you. Today was by far the worse one and now I can hardly stand. I'm just hoping it gets better by morning, should do. I'm willing the next 2 weeks away already. Hope your ok. Xx


----------



## MJ1981

I'm feeling really down. Just discovered some pinkish spotting. I feel tempted to test tomorrow, ie a day early. Pretty sure it'll be a no but just want to finally know. OTD is on Friday and DP will be away with work...so may test tomorrow morning and again on Friday...if AF doesn't arrive by then.


----------



## KatieAutumn

MJ1981 - dont feel deflated just yet, spotting doesnt mean your P is going to come.  I have my fingers crossed for you.  I would leave it until the day you should test!! xx

Andlou - I was thinking maybe its a good think it felt different this time to the other times.  There could be a reason for that.  As in egg in exactly the right place at the right time!!  The waiting must be dreadful.  I know this whole testing process is taking so long for me and I havent even had the IUI done yet!!  My IUI should be next week I hope! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MJ*, fingers crossed for you  X
*Katie*, let's hope so. It was by far the worst one. Feels fine now though. The waiting is by far the worst part, I can cope with a bit of pain, that will go quick enough but these 2 weeks don't. Hope your doing ok. X


----------



## Rach9520

Morning ladies....... 

Well woke up at 6am........ One very dark line.....and another light line ........!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg could this be it !!!!?


----------



## kincowie

*MrsHopkins* Sorry for your BFN. Hope next time will be successful 

*MJ1981* Fingers crossed that it's a BFP for you. Try not to worry too much about spotting (says me who worries about everything!). It's not over until it's over 

*AndLou* Sorry to hear your last IUI wasn't a pleasant experience. Here's hoping for a swift 2ww with a BFP at the end of it 

*Rach9520* Wow.....sounds good! Congratulations! 

I'm at work so sorry for anyone I've missed.

Thank you so much for your kind words ladies. I spoke to the nurse yesterday who was completely lovely as always and nearly had me blubbing down the phone! She suggests upping the clomid to 150mg and as AF arrived today we should be going again fairly soon hopefully. Unfortunately it does mean that it will all happen at about the same time my partner goes into hospital to have her gallbladder removed. It never rains but it pours, eh?!


----------



## CherinPar

RACH!!!  Congrats, super happy for you     That is great news!  We will have to keep in touch to during the adventures ahead!  

Today, I feel a little nervous.  I took a digital test and got a negative   I googled the heck of it this morning, and other posts say not to worry as this is normal as sometimes digital aren't as sensitive.  Nonetheless, I went to a Laboratorie for blood work this morning so I can see my level before heading to the Doctors tomorrow.  I definately feel pregnant, but am worried it may have been a chemical pregnancy now.  Fingers and toes crossed all looks good with my blood work.  Its 11;30 a.m now, and they aren't ready until 5:00 p.m.  Will be the longest work day ever!!


----------



## Rach9520

Cherinpar - try no to stress if you can help it..... Ur pregnanant unless told otherwise  

I've just brought 2 more tests and will do them tomorrow morning ..... Hoping to see 2 darker lines .........


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies.  Just got by blood test back, and it was a big fat Negative.  Looks like the TWO tests I took were not accurate.  Gutted.


----------



## KatieAutumn

*CherinPa*r - so sorry to hear that! Hope your ok xx


----------



## kincowie

*CherinPar* oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself


----------



## Rach9520

*cherinpar*im so sorry to hear you news :-(


----------



## Gish

hello all

can someone help me re. smt - is unstimulated iui done completely without use of various medications? or would through course of actions doctor prescribe medications?

thanks


----------



## Divas212

Big hugs Cherin


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Cherin*,  so sorry. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rach*,  massive congratulations. Xx
Hope everyone else is well. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* hope your feeling a bit better now!!xx

*Rach* such great news!!  remember drink lots of warm water to help with the headaches xx


----------



## Nettie79

Good evening ladies hope everyone is OK,  well it was a long time coming but had my IUI yesterday! Was really positive as they said there was a billion swimmers, the Dr practically high fived  my DH.  Had lots of cramps yesterday and a few today. Starting my pessaries tomorrow, really nervous after reading up on the side effects. Anyone else had them. ? Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I'm nearly back to normal thanks, tiny bit of cramping but not too much. Hope your well. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* - Glad its settled think all the signs are good actually! I'm fine, got my follies scan tomorrow very early, wellearly for me anyway, Im not usually up till 8am but tmorrow its a 630 start  hopefully know when my IUI will be tomorrow xx


----------



## Nettie79

Good luck for the morning xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hello! Is anyone allowed to join in


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Nettie* - thank you!! what are the pessaries? this is all very new to me so havent heard of those??

*Waiting4baby* - HIya, how are you? This is all pretty new to me but FF is great and very welcoming. HOw are things with you?

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, 06:30 is a lie in! I'm normally on the motorway by then. Best of luck tomorrow. Hope it's soon then you can join the joyous 2ww. X
*Waiting4*, hello and course they are. X
*Waiting4*, are you on the 2ww or are you waiting to have iui done? Best of luck wherever your up to. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* - wow you are good, still up, yet have to get up at the crack of dawn!! This whole month is going so slowly, literally everything is taking such a long time, praying for better follies tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I'm not in till lunch tomorrow. Otherwise id be well asleep by now. Everything seems to take so long your right and all I seem to do is wish life away at the minute.   For tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Nettie79

KatieAutumn said:


> *Nettie* - thank you!! what are the pessaries? this is all very new to me so havent heard of those??
> 
> *Waiting4baby* - HIya, how are you? This is all pretty new to me but FF is great and very welcoming. HOw are things with you?
> 
> xx


Katie there progesterone pessaries that you insert as it were twice a day, they release the hormone to ripen your womb lining to perfection, encourage the egg to embedded beautifully. You take them for the 2ww and thern if ya get your Bfp till 12 weeks

Waiting for baby welcome to an amazing forum full of respect, friendliness, support and reassurance x


----------



## MJ1981

Ladies, I'm out. I tested first thing this morning and it was a BFN.   I sort of expected it so I'm not too devastated but when I walked back from the pharmacy where I picked up my Clomid, I saw mums bringing their kids to school everywhere and this made me a bit sad. 
Trying to see the positive side: It's likely I'll still fit into my wedding dress in June 
I need to phone the clinic but I'll probably start with the next round right away


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MJ*,  sorry it wasn't better news, glad you can see forward and start with your next round though. Hopefully that will be the one. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, hope this morning went well. Are they behaving themselves? Xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies,  a very mean doctor confirmed today that I had TWO false positives   I didn't know those were even possible.  My specialist was VERY angry I had my bloodwork done at a lab that wasnt hers, so to add to our devistation, and yelled up a storm.  Feeling low today   Will have next round in mid March.


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* - all moving along nicely so the doc says. I thought they werent growing enough but she seems to think its quite normal for day 10 if I dont ovulate till day 18. So she is hoping by monday each larger follies haves grown to 15 (i have 1 dominant one on each side and about 8ish each side smaller that shouldnt progress). Got another Jab tomorrow night, scan Monday and she hopes by then she can confirm my IUI day. More than likely to be Fri or Sat next week. Gosh these last 2 weeks have gone sooooo slowly I dread to think how slow it will go once Ive had the IUI! How are you feeling today? xx

*CherinPar* - hope your ok, its def not what you need, a doc telling you off!! xx

*Nettie* - my doc hasnt mentioned pessaries as yet. is it standard to have them? She said that today in my scan the lining was thickening nicely but I comletely forgot to ask until I had left the building! xx
*
Rach* - is it today you are seeing the docs? xx


----------



## Nettie79

*Nettie* - my doc hasnt mentioned pessaries as yet. is it standard to have them? She said that today in my scan the lining was thickening nicely but I comletely forgot to ask until I had left the building

i think it depends on which trust you always and watch your local policy is. I know that they offer pessaries to all women on iui and ivf treatments but not sure if its standard. My follicle was very slow growing and I didn't have my iui till day 19 !!!


----------



## Rach9520

Thank you everyone for ur kind word x x x

Big hugs to all those who didn't get their result today.

*katieautumn*been drinks lots of warm water today worked a treat x x x got the doctors Monday and got my early scan 11th march  ekkkk scared bit excited


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone.  Went for scan today and there are 2 follicles big enough to trigger  and I just did my trigger shot.  Very first IUI  Sunday morning, I am soooo nervous.  Now DH says he is going to get stagefright  after all those injections and internal scans I had to do....

Rach: Congrats on your BFP! So happy for you.

MJ, Mrs H: Sorry for the BFN  

Cherin: Hope you are ok, sometimes these drs can be so insensitive.  

Andlou: hope your 2ww is flying by..

Nettie: My clinic gives progesterone capsules for IUI and IVF patients.  It is the hormone neccesary to maintain pregnancy (usually produced by the corpus luteum and later by the placenta).


----------



## Waiting4baby

Katie, Lou and Nessie - Thank you all so much!!

I really do need some support at present. About to start our first Iui afer clomid x 3 failed. I hate clomid, it gave me extreme depression!  Anyways!  We had out appt on Tuesday for iui protocol but TI and not insemination for X2 and then X4 with insemination.  

The thing is! I am being down regged before starting the injections. ?... with a nasal spray...I do not have cycles due to pcos and only get a period if medicated.  Any ideas? Also! Im being given 3 triggers.  One obviously to release the eggs and 2 more to prepare for a pregnancy! ....OHH im so confused......♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Waiting*, goodness sounds like your going to be busy with that lot! Best of luck. X
*Anna*, how exciting, tell dh you'll be waiting outside  Ha. X
*Rach*, hope it's a lovely sticky one. X
*Cherin*, hope your feeling better soon  March will be here before you know it. Hopefully that's the one for you. X
*Katie*, I'm good thanks. Horrible day at work but it's over with now. Back in the morning though. Glad your scan went well. You won't believe how slow it goes when you've had it done. I'm sure time stands still some days. X


----------



## Rach9520

Morning ladies a little scared this morning ..... Got up to goto the loo and blood/spitting .........

Couldn't go back to sleep and now I've got to go to work .......


----------



## Waiting4baby

Rach - firstly hello! Im new ! And I read your message this morning and didn't want to read and run. If its just spotting thrn thatcan be extremely normal in  the first few months in pregnancy I believe.  I really hooe everything is okay.  If its still there later call your clinic out of hours and let then check your levels and whatever else they do. 

Thats all I can say, but I hope its all part of your journey to a healthy and happy 9 months 

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Nettie79

Rach9520 said:


> Morning ladies a little scared this morning ..... Got up to goto the loo and blood/spitting .........
> 
> Couldn't go back to sleep and now I've got to go to work .......


Reach it could be a bit of implanation, I hope its gone off. If your worried give your team or ward associated with the unit a call for reassurance xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

I am so nervous about my HSG test soon. Is it as sore as ive read? I am however hopeful it will aid fertility and up and coming tx 

♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## mrsww

waiting - I had the hycosy which is same as hsg it wasnt painful at all. Very much like a smear and aj odd feeling when they put catheter through cervix. i had soke small cramps after but nothing major.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Mrsww - Thanks for your reply.

  Yeah I need to man up lol its been so hard this month as im recovering from E.Coil ! And after the antibiotics I took a bad cold now! So feel pants and my thinking is all out of whack!  

I think your on the 2ww? If you are good luck! 

Are you or anyone else on here doing the nasal spray?  

♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## MiaMillie

Wow so lovely to hear that many of you have bfp's this time round. Congratulations

As for me after day 18 of having follicles at 8mm on the left and 11mm on the right 

I went back for a scan today day 21 and have two follicles on my right 23mm and a 18mm

I have the lh surge already but in still taking the pregnyl tonight, quick question do you do it straight from the fridge?

And then I'm having iui 8am on Monday, they said it would have been better to have it on Sunday but they dont do Sundays. I need sedation and they have no anathestist. 

Hope Monday will be okay if I'm surging already and it will be 36 hours after pregnyl will we miss the eggs?

Sorry for all the questions 1st time we have done this!

Tia, Mia


----------



## KatieAutumn

*MiaMillie* - I am similar to you in that I Ovulate fairly late, day 19. Day 10 my largest follie was 11mm. I have to do a jab tonight (Gonal) straight from the fridge, then have another scan day 13 on Monday. I did have a LH surge this morning of sorts, thought I was ovulating but then remembered I had the same last month, apprently its my body preparing me to Ovulate which will probably happen again day 18/19, when I will actually ovulate.

This is new to me too so my first IUI hoepfully next week. From what ive read Monday should be fine for you. Have you decided you would prefer to be sedated? I recently had a Hycosy which I found a little painful but I'm told the actual IUI procedure is no where near as bad. Everyone's completely different. YOur follies sound a great size, hope mine eventually get there x
*
Rach* - dont give up, put your feet up and all may be fine xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mia*, do you have to have sedation? Will they not do it without? Best of luck for Monday. X
*Katie*, hope your good, fingers crossed for good news on Monday. X
*Rach*, hope it's stopped? It can be perfectly normal, still so worrying though I'm sure. Hope your ok  X


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* - just did my jab, really weird I felt an instant pang in my left ovary, maybe I was imagining that though lol! All good, although had a crazy LR surge today and thought I was ovulating unexpectedly but only lasted a few hours, apprently its my body getting ready for my proper ovulation (who knows)!!! How are you feeling? Is time going mega slowly? xxx


----------



## Divas212

Hi everyone hope your all well? Quick question...what does implantation pain feel like? I'm havering really really bad period pain but it's diff from usual...and I'm not due till next Sunday, don't wanna get our hopes up but this is different, but suppose it could just be the progestrone, or period pain or whatever but it is dif to what I normally feel this 2ww is poo!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, fingers crossed it's something exciting. X
*Katie*, it always goes slowly, it's only been 3 days. Feels like forever already. 
Hopefully it's growing as we speak! X


----------



## KatieAutumn

*DIVAS212* - I would say what your feeling is a v-good thing. u wouldnt get p pain early i doubt. Serious fingers crossed for you. I have had a LO 4 yrs ago and wat you explained was how I felt, even more extreme that P pains. I was sure I was coming on and only did a preg test for fun really and had the shcok of my life when it was positive xx fingers and toes crossed for u, such a long 2 weeks xx

*AndLou* - as I said i have a really good feeling about this month!! Really hoepful that this is your month and you can just forget the IVF!! November babies are the best  xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, that would be absolutely lovely and the best birthday present ever for dp. I've everything crossed for us all. X


----------



## MiaMillie

Katieautumn I'm about to do my pregnyl now
Hopefully it will be okay. Going to give it 15 mins and then inject.
My follies shot up a 5mm to a 18mm and a 11mm to a 23mm in 3 days and I said it wasn't working. So I'm sure you'll get there too. I tend to have 50 day cycles. 

I have asked for them to do it under sedation as I suffer with vaginismus and although I stand the probe I can't have speclums.

They said I need to be relaxed for it to work.

Hopefully with these 2 follicles it will.


----------



## KatieAutumn

see my cycle is between 29 and 35 days.  Yes I have heard of your condition and tbh I'm not great with the spec, the hycosy was something that did hurt me but since having internal scans every other day I have gotten used to it but I know that is not the same as it is for you and being relaxed is def 100% better.  Not sure I will be relaxed at all, I feel tense every time i have a scan and flood the poor nurse/doc with questions.  Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## Divas212

Katie- trouble is I usually get period pain up to a week before I'm due, but this is all in the one spot and my usual pain is a general all over pain, I'm now obsessively googling everything to do with implantation pain ha no spotting, swinging from feeling like this is it to oh god this is going to be the worst period ever.....suppose I'll not know until AF arrives or OTD whichever comes first....wish we could fast forward the 2ww...6 days to go!!!


----------



## AnnaBre

Officially PUPO!! IUI was really not bad this morning. Now 2ww ....

Rach: how are you doing?
Katie: good luck for the scan tomorrow x
MiaMillie: good luck with your IUI tomorrow, I'm sure the docs wouldnt have done it on Monday if its too late. My iui was today, and doc said to do BD tomorrow morning as well.
Everyone else on the 2 ww: hope time flies xxx


----------



## MiaMillie

Congratulations on been pupo annabre

Really looking forward to tomorrow for my 1st iui

I did a lh test today and it was the strongest one we have had. Did the hcg shot last night and I'm pretty sure I ovulated last night also. Hopefully with the hcg shot added it was both follicles on the ovary.

Hoping we won't miss the eggs by tomorrow morning and they will still be viable. They live 24-48 hours so fingers crossed. 

Your right annabre the doctors were right that it would happen today so hopefully they are right that fertilisation is still an option.

Just wish today hasn't been a Sunday and then I could have had it done on the right day. Can't bd as the sperm quality has to be between 3-5 days and if we did then it would not even make it to 1 day and want some good qualities at the top of the cervix.

Katie good luck for your scan hopefully they'll be big follies.


----------



## Rach9520

Sharry please put me down as  As this weekend I have miscarried :-( so so gutted. Went to the our of hours go and he did a pregnancy test and confirmed that I was pregnant but due to all the bleeding I was more than likely having a miscarriage.

He then sent me to another hospital who then confirm that my cervix sorry Tmi was closed but there was clots and as I had cramps they were 99% sure it is a miscarriage. 

Got to go back to the hospital tomorrow to see if the hcg levels have dropped .......

I am a little confused though as I did do another test this morning and it still came out positive ......

So so lost right now ........ Wish this was all horrible dream


----------



## notamuggle

Hi Rach

I'm sorry I've not been on here yet but I've been following all your posts while I prepare for my second IUI in a couple of months, but I couldn't just read your post and leave.

I too have just had a miscarriage after IUI and I wanted to give you a massive hug.

If you need to talk I've found a lot of help in this thread. It's heartbreaking and you'll probably be feeling totally lost and confused right now but the girls here are amazing. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Unfortunately you'll still get a positive pregnancy test for some time after 

If you need to talk please message me xxx


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi rach

I too am terrible sorry, it seems so cruel to discover your bfp and then miscarry so suddenly.

I too have been reading your posts on here. Sending hugs and well wishes your way.

Mia


----------



## Divas212

Rach- I'm so very sorry to hear your news :,(, I don't really know what to say other than to offer you a hug and someone to talk to if you want xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Rach - so so sorry to hear your news. How heartbreaking.... huge hugs and  I send you love and hope ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rach*, so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope your both ok and can get through this together  Xx


----------



## AnnaBre

O no Rach, I'm very sorry to hear    Big hugs for you and DH xxxx


----------



## kincowie

*Rach* I am so sorry to hear such sad news. Look after yourselves


----------



## CherinPar

Hey Rachel,  I am so sorry to hear this.  I had the exact same thing happen this week, I thought it was a false positive but the Doctor confirmed a  miscarriage.  Very sad, and painful weekend.  But I've been so greatful for my husband and friends who have picked me up!  So hard to be so close, and crushed at the end.  Hugs...and we will have sticky ones next round!!!!


----------



## MiaMillie

Well my iui has been done this morning and I am officially pupo.

I'm on a 2 week holiday from work as well, this is going to be hard. 

Mia


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mia*, best of luck. Hope this is the one. Try and keep busy, I took time of once and it seemed to be forever. X


----------



## Divas212

Cherin-I didn't realise big hugs to you too xxxx
Mia-good luck
Andlou-how are you doing?

AFM-still got pains and they feeling more and more like period pains.....hope and prey they are not but not holding out much hope!! Not due till Sunday, testing on Saturday if I can wait that long ha I'm 11 days post insemination so could prob get a realistic result by wens but maybe just wait till OTD who knows x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, fingers crossed it's good news. It's sounding promising  X
I'm not too bad thanks, glad the weekends over with. It was a long one at work. I'm just wanting to know now so we can move onto ivf if needs be, if not then that's great. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey All, so went for my day 13 scan to see how the follies are doing.  I usually ovulate late day 19/20.  With that in mind what size would you expect my follies to be?  I have been doing the gonal jabs every other day and was disappointed by my follie growth today.  I have 2 dominant ones on the left side, one has remained at 11mm since Friday but a new one has increased in size from 8 to 11.  On the other side the 1 dominant has increased only 1mm from 11 to 12.

Is there any reason thing that stops the growth of them?  The nurse seemed to say this was normal for someone who ovulates on day 19 but then went on to ask me if I was taking the meds correctly.  

I have another scan on Wednesday, what happens if they still havent grown?  I feel disappointed and thinking there is something wrong and I havent even got to the IUI stage yet!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I'm sure there's time for them to grow yet. The nurse surely would of said if there wasn't? I hope your not worrying too much  X


----------



## Divas212

So i'v stupidly got home from work and done a test BFN, really don't think it'll change to a BFP either, totally gutted and to make matters worse my DP is still off sick, worried about her career and facing further surgery and a pay cut :,( I'm shattered, feel really hormonal these progestrone have got a lot to answer for


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, you've got the best part of a week yet! And it's the middle of the day! It's far too early to be testing. Hope dp gets better soon, also everything looks and feels worse when your all hormonal, you need to stay away from them pee sticks  Xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Oh divas you tested a little early. I know its hard, had iui today and already got my pregnancy test ready. I'm hoping to last at least 10 days. Hehe

Katie I was ready to ovulate by day 20 but actually did day 22 had iui today day 23.
At day 13 my follicles were 5mm and I managed to big follicles by day 21 so there is still time. Sometimes they can have an accumulative effect and it all happens at once. My follicles always seemed to grow at night. It felt really tight on my right side and I got a stretching feeling. Have you felt anything like that yet. I didn't until they got to about 15mm though. I really thought for my cycle was over and was discussing the next month. Then she scanned and said oh the follicles 23mm

Cherin really sorry it hasn't worked out for you. Sending hugs


----------



## Nettie79

Good evening ladies, well this tww is driving me crackers and the progesterone is making me feel I'll !!


----------



## KatieAutumn

*MiaMillie* - thank you so much for your note, it def makes me feel better, I think maybe I set my expectations a little high and thought my follies would suddenly be at 18mm over the weekend! I have been getting some stretching feeling and even more so that I have just done my gonal jab but that may be all in the mind type thing. Fingers crossed I get a little more growth over the next 2 days! Oh and I hope you are feeling ok after your IUI. Fingers crossed for Positives all around xxx

*AndLou * - thanks hun, I think I am just being a little impaitient! God knows what I will be like when I finally get to my 2ww!!! HOw are you feeling??

*Divas212* - think it may be alittle early. Sometimes 2 weeks isnt even enough, dont feel too downhearted, there is still time!

*Nettie* - how long have you got left?


----------



## Nettie79

A week on Friday, on same cycle as anlou. If I get my bfp then till 12 weeks !


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I'm good thanks, just a little impatient, as we all are. Only 11 sleeps! Just want to know so we know what we're doing. Xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Gosh i am only on day 1 and already feel exhausted with worry.

I was wondering wether to test on the 27th that would be 12 days since trigger and 10 since iui as that day is dh 30th and just thought it would be amazing to give him a bfp for his birthday.

Then again if I do the test and its a bfp I don't think I'd be able to tell him and spoil it plus there would be my sad face all day


----------



## KatieAutumn

*MiaMillie* do not test!! just wait, I'm saying this now and I havent even had my IUI yet and I will be the same as you! Waiting to test asap! But I have told myself I will not test for 14 days and since I probably wont have my IUI till day 21 and I usually come on my cycle on day 30 my cycle would start b4 the two weeks anyway! Please try and hold off testing!

To everyone just wanted to say this whole tread/forum has been so helpful and I'm really greatful for all the support and advise, its makes a massive difference xxx


----------



## Divas212

Yup I tested way too early this 2ww is hell, I hate it and just kinda think I'm in tune with my body just convinced it's not worked got the most horrendous period pain the worst ever, not doing another test now till Saturday ha I say this now..... Haha good luck everyone x


----------



## Nettie79

Stay strong lovely lady xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*,  x
*Mia*, for me that would be too early. Most people wouldn't show 10 days past iui. Think you'd be nearly guaranteed a sad day. Try and wait a little longer. X


----------



## Divas212

Thanks Andlou and Nettie.... I think it's the side effects from progestrone seriously bloated, tired and pain  fed up coz I really thinks it's a BFN!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, fingers crossed. It is awful all this waiting. Think I've been miserable each time, it never got any easier for me. X


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- I HATE it, I don't have any faith in this iui anymore  and my Dp keeps being all positive as if I'm going to get a BFP, I just know my body and can't cope with the disappointment of a bfn


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, you sound just like us two. I said right from the start that iui wouldn't work and I'd end up having to do ivf. Dp was all 'oh you never know, you'll see it'll work soon'. I don't mind if I'm proven wrong on this go but I don't think I will be. Hope your ok xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Okay I think you have all convinced me not to test. 

I'm actually a little calmer today, day 2.

Don't feel any different. I don't want I expected. Like I'd feel something straight away. 

Anyway I'm trying out the pineapple implantation as well seeing if that helps.

Other than that I'm just sat back at home chilling out.

Really hope this time is different for you both and you both get bfp's


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mia*, I don't think you'd feel any different this early on. Glad your feeling better though. X


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- ha that made me laugh...I'm such a pessimist with regards to this, even thinking Ivf prob won't work...my Dp is like your not even due to test, all the symptoms your having could be due to anything you might not get a bfn!! Ha I too hope she's right on this occasion but I know she's not...she thinks the least invasive way is best.....bloody medics ha!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, let's hope they're both right then. Everything's crossed. Xx


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- I wish you both all the luck and let's face it it'll be amazing if we both get BFP, but we'll never hear the end of the I told u so's but I can cope with that


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, you's too. Goodness she'd never let me hear the end of it. On and on  xx


----------



## Laura2009

Divas stay positive - hopefully it's only a BFN because you tested early! 
AndLou - fingers crossed too for hopefully a BFP for you!
Everyone else I've missed congratulations on BFP's and big hugs to the BFN's!

AFM after a lovely holiday in Egypt we are back and hopefully starting treatment this month or next month. Been continuing with acupuncture so hopefully this will help me along whilst having treatment ! 
Sorry for anyone else I've missed


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Divas + AndLOu* - and you wont mind the "i told you so" one little bit on this occassion


----------



## Divas212

Dukes- I hope so, welcome back hope you had a lovely time and good luck for this round
Katie - nope not one little bit ha, it's very rare she gets to say it  hahaha


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I wouldn't mind one bit.  x
*Duke*, glad you enjoyed egypt, I'd love some sun right now. Best of luck with your next round of treatment. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Just realised it's only been a week tomorrow! It's infuriating this waiting, it's enough to send me daft   X


----------



## KatieAutumn

Well Ladies, I have my day 15 scan tomorrow and I'm praying the follies have grown more!!  I guess the question is, what happens if they havent grown!?!  I then have only 4 days till I normally Ovulate.  Gosh if this is what I am like before the IUI what am I going to be like during the 2ww, when I eventually get there??!! xx


----------



## Divas212

I'll be 2weeks on Thursday but told me not to test till Saturday but so gonna test on Thursday hahaha.....good luck for the scan Katie, I'm not sure what happens if they haven't grown? Maybe up your meds? X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, best of luck, hopefully they've grown loads. Would they cancel if not? Hope not. Fingers crossed for you. X
*Divas*, I'd test early too. They always want you to wait forever. I'm not testing this go, I'm just going to wait and see if it turns up. X


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- omg I couldn't do that haha far too impatient....I'd crack and test haha


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I've always tested around day 14. Convinced it's not working so I'm not wasting another test. Afs due around next Thursday so I'll know before OTD anyway. If I get to OTD then I will. X


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- I can understand that but think I'd still crack ha


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Diva*, I say this now but I might not be able to help myself this time next week. It's a nuisance all this. X


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- indeed it is....not long now x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, no your so lucky to be so close x


----------



## Divas212

Andlou- why is it a week holiday goes so quick but when waiting for this it dragggssss......


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* - if they do cancel what happens to the money I've paid for the procedure? If they cancel I wont be able to have the IUI until May for various reason, I really hope the follies have grown!! x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I said the same thing. If I was sat on a beach for 2 weeks it would of been and gone and I'd be back at work by now. Awful. X

*Katie*, my second cycle got cancelled as my surge wasn't high enough so it was put down as I didn't ovulate. I didn't lose any money and they offered to refund it straight away, I just let them keep hold if it until the next month. 
You'd probably lose the cost of any scans or bloods already done but it wouldn't be an awful lot I don't think. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* tomorrow's scan will be my 4th on this cycle, it literally takes 2 mins so I'm hoping it wont cost too much if it does get cancelled but I am praying it doesnt. This probably will sound really gross but I think my bod is getting ready for Ovulation as I have started getting this mucus type thing going on down below that gets more as I get closer, sorry for so much detail. x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I've just looked at my invoice and a clomid scan is £75 so should be round about the same. Think that might include the bloods, as the only other thing on it is the iui and the license fee. 
Really hope there's something good going on when you go tomorrow. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

*AndLou* thanks hun, I will keep you posted, appointment at 1130 so I will let you know asap, although my mum and LO are coming to London with me so we are going to Hamley's toy store after my appointment so probably wont get online till later xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, best of luck. Hope you's have a lovely day too. Sure it'll be better than my 14hr shift  X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hello, hello everyone 

I have been off here for a few days as we booked a little getaway to getaway! Lol it was so needed and relaxing, I just didnt want to come home! Hope everyone on here is doing well. Hope those 2ww are not dragging in ( although I do know that's impossible! ) 
Now that im back its nerves setting in again for the HSG test next week eeek and then start down reggulating for the treatment.  Its all go! Sending love to you all xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Waiting4*, welcome back x glad you had a lovely time. Good luck for this round. X
Hope everyone else is well x
I'm in single figure sleeps now! Only 9 to go


----------



## AnnaBre

Morning all, I hope you all have been well?  We have been moving house this past 2 days....total chaos.  At least all the boxes and furniture are moved into new house, now I just have to unpack. 

Divas: There is no way I can wait for AF, Im gonna start testing 10dpo. Probably a bad idea....but I cant help myself  

AndLou: good luck with your long shift today 

Katie: hang in there, they will grow x


----------



## Divas212

One little sleep till I test again.....so tired but I imagine I won't be getting much sleep......


----------



## MiaMillie

Well I'm on day 3 and received some bad news from the clinic they sent me other the results and my dh's count was only 9million with 90% motility

I'm a little worried now that that isn't going to be enough :0(

I keep getting twinges a little like period ones. Don't know if I'm thinking too much into it as I normally only bleed every 50 days. And this is day 25 so way too early to be having a bleed. 

We are both feeling a little pessimistic now.


Annabre your a day ahead of me? So keep us posted on your testing date.

Katie how was the scan?


----------



## mrsww

Hi everyone, such a busy thread so hard to keep up but I do check in daily. This TTC journey is quite bumpy sometimes but hope we all get there.

I'm waiting for a positive on OPK however after last months no show in worried about another no ovulation and therefore no treatment Clinic is no help they said I could go in for scan but haven't said to definitely go or what they would expect to see.  So confused whether to go for scan or keep trying to get a positive.


----------



## Nettie79

Good evening ladies, well a week ago today I had my iui!!! It feels like the longest week ever and been told to test a week on Friday which just feels forever. 

I am hoping that everyone is okay and that cycles are going well x x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow  It's a good day. X
*mrsw*, hope it turns up soon. Could you not go for bloods instead of using the opk's? That's what I ended up doing. Maybe the scan would show up if it was getting closer? X
*Mia*, there's nothing wrong with them results at all. Try not to worry about it so much. X
*Anna*, congratulations on the new house. Hopefully this will be a good month for you. X
Hope anyone else is good. X


----------



## MiaMillie

Andlou thanks for the reassurance, dh is absolutely devastated

Mrsww I had a scan the day the day of my lh surge and they could only see the follicles. They hasn't yet ruptured. The only way i know of to know is scan after ovulation to look for the ruptured follicle or do a blood test afterwards. Neither of which is any help. Have you felt any twinges or pain where your ovaries should be?
For me it felt like little static shocks and was so intense It woke me up I the night 

Divas good luck.

Annabre new house for a new baby! :0) 

Nettie hang in there your half way there now.


----------



## Nettie79

Thanks lovely andlou is my exact to the day cycle buddy which is helping me lots and lots x


----------



## mrsww

So busy here. Andlou my clinic is not been helpful at all I was the one that mentioned scans and I only knew about them because of reading on here, didn't even know blood test could help. Am finding it so frustrating that this clinic who I'm paying isn't helping at all.  My wife and I have decided to keep testing this month and hope for a positive opk and if I dont get one I will push a meeting with consultant and ask for next cycle to be monitored.  It seems so many on here actually are getting monitored/medicated cycles and its upsetting that I feel like I'm getting no support from clinic.  This cycle I'm trying not to test too much only first thing in morning last cycle I was testing three times a day and each negative was a big blow. 

Miamillie - I keep feeling tainted but I think its just because I'm hyper alert.  I haven't yet had cervical mucous as i usually do so expect that to increase and then maybe see a positive.  So glad we have the support here because my clinic is offering none in fact they dont even give advice if I ask. I feel like I have to tell then what I need which is hard when I just dont know.

Don't want to have to think of changing clinics at this point but it is very tempting.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mia*, oh no tell him not to be. If you were using a donor you might only get half of that. So he's done really well.  X

*Mrsw*, on my second go I was using opk's and nothing shown up. They said if your lh surge isn't very high it wouldn't show up on the home tests so now I go in for blood tests to show the surge instead. It's shows up earlier on blood tests too. I start going on day 8/9 until it shows up. I think it costs £75 for this that includes the scan. You might not need a scan, mine was because Im on clomid. 
We didn't do a medicated cycle until number 4. They were insistent that the first 3 were natural. I did ask for medicated but was told no, there was no reason to apparently. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey All, had a CD 15 scan, follies have grown a little from 11 to 13.  Apprently the follies are fighting each other still.  So I have another scan Fri but I was thinking, ok so I get my LH surge on day 19, Ovulate maybe day 20/21, if my cycle starts again at day 29 surely that is not long enough for the egg to embed anyway??  I def know last month had the LH surge day 19 and was surprised to come on my cycle on day 29, maybe 30 at a push?  I read somewhere I should start taking Vit B, is this right.  Maybe I am thinking too much into this but I honestly did not realise how stressful this is, just feel like nothing is going to plan/right  xx


----------



## mrsww

Thanks andlou that makes sense.  Our consuktant said to try unmedicated as obviously been same sex we he doesn't know if there is fertility issues.  I just hope they let us change to a more monitored cycle this month if it doesn't work this time.  Just so conscious of the months ticking by.  

Katie I so know what you mean by feeling nothing is going right so hard to stay positive but that's what we need to do.  Hope your follies settle down soon.


----------



## Divas212

Thanks for the good luck messages......so tired but can't sleep....worried about the test and my Dp has just managed to get tickets to see a show I'm desperate to see so will cushion the blow if it's a BFN.....


----------



## AnnaBre

MiaMillie: 9 million is really not bad at all!  My DH always has only 4 mill and the doc said he is happy with that.  Also I got a BFP in sept only on clomid and BD. my OTD is 2 March(no tests on day 14 which is Sunday the 1st)....but I will POAS sooner than that  

Mrs WW: I am sorry that your clinic isnt supporting you like you deserve. I really hope you ovulate soon xxx

Divas: fingers and toes crossed  

My 2 ww buddies: have you any symptoms? I have NOTHING  

Thanks for all the nice comments on the new house, every one of you are such a support in this difficult( and exiting ) time xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, best of luck this morning. Really hope it's the start of something good on here.  X


----------



## Divas212

Well it appears I was right BFN, totally devastated :,(, it's exactly 14 days since iui so really not likely to change, trying to hold on to the fact AF hasn't showed but it's due Sunday, i don't know how I'm gonna pick myself up and try again :,( totally totally gutted


----------



## Nettie79

Hi lovely, 

Big hugs to you xxxx

I was told not to test till 16 days post iui, it ain't over to AF arrives and you can get false negatives in the early days x


----------



## Divas212

Yeah that's why I'm holding on to the fact AF hasn't arrived, everytime my DP is all optimistic and towards the end she somehow gets me feeling all hopeful.... Then a BFN, I hate this progestrone it makes me feel awful and after everything that u go thru it just ends up in a BFN.... I feel like it's my fault and I don't think it's ever going to happen, I knew it was period pain, I just want to curl up and cry but I have to go to work....sorry I shldnt b putting all this on here really :,(


----------



## Laura2009

Big   Divas! I know this probably won't help BUT before I got my LG I had 3 failed IUI's and then my 4th was positive! Keep positive. It's a long hard journey but all worth it when that BFP finally appears! 

Thinking of you x


----------



## joiedevivre

divas, big hug to you  . don't give up hope just yet.  We'll be here for you either way.


To all the other ladies waiting for their iui or in the 2ww, lots of babydust.  I had a BFP with iui which sadly ended in miscarriage but I am looking forward to doing iui again next cycle (just waiting for my period which should come in the next 2 weeks).  So I am rooting for all of you!!


----------



## Lollipops77

Good to hear your positive outcome duke99 for divas212 and the rest of us, I'm due to test this sat, does anyone know if af comes naturally after iui or do we need meds to start, just preparing myself? X x


----------



## joiedevivre

lolli, it will come naturally unless you are on progesterone (at which point you will stop and there's a delay; could be up to a week!)


----------



## Lollipops77

Thanks joiedevivre 

Yes I'm on the cyglogest pessary, just need to prepare myself. X 

I have read lots of ladies have said they have sore boobs up until day 8,9,10, then nothing, I can't remember when my boobs stopped aching maybe the day
Afterafter valentines day, did u ladies go on to have bfp, just wandering?


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hy ladies, I am so lost in this thread. Its so busy and so many people! I cannot follow it. Sorry ig I have missed anyone out if you've replied. Im looking forward to new thread in March. Anyone else starting their first iui in march? That is down regging? X

xxxxxx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Waiting4baby* - at this rate my 2WW will start mid next week so I will def be going into March with mine! CD17 scan tomorrow, have felt a bit sicky, bloated and knackered today, hoping that is a sign the follies have matured? and Ovulation will be soon!!

Good Luck to everyone on their 2WW and with upcoming iui's, at some stage I will hopefully be on mine !! xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

KatieAutumn -Hope thats all good signs! EEEKKKKK how exciting!  Lets hope march is lucky for us all xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*,  am so sorry it wasn't a better day for you both. It really is awful, and those pessaries sound horrid too. Giving people false hope and helping AF to stay away! Who designed them? Bet it wasn't someone who had to use them. 
Are you's going to go straight into another cycle or have you not decided yet? 
Hope your both ok.  xx


----------



## Divas212

Thanks for all the hugs....we're just gutted and trying to cling on to the fact that AF hasn't arrived, I know it's stupid sand we'll be doubley gutted when it does arrive but still gotta hold on to something..... I can't go straight into another go, prob a month off and see how we feel, we both want this soooo much and feel like time is ticking too fast :,(


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, a break will probably do you both some good. Hope you'll still be around though. Xx


----------



## joiedevivre

waiting4baby and Katie, I will likely be joining you on the iui board for march as well


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, hopefully they're all good signs. At this rate I'll be nearly finishing my 2ww when you start yours. It'll give me a reason to hang around. X
*lollipops* best of luck for Saturday. I'm sure we're due some luck on here. X
*Joie*, how sad for you  Hope you have a better outcome this time round. All the luck in the world to you. X
*Nettie*, only 8 sleeps, hope your nearly ready. It will be here before we know it. X


----------



## Divas212

Of course I'll be sticking around need some positive news on here to spur me on....good luck everyone x


----------



## joiedevivre

thanks andlou...all of this boards positive energy is rubbing off on me and I'm feeling pretty good for my next round!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Joiedevivre - no probs and I hope everyone joins in also. I feel good about iui nd positive about it but because its my first, I am nervous and unsure of what the down regging will be like! And all these injections.  Hope everyone in the 2ww right now are doig well. Nettie I know your in single finngers and we are all rooting for some great news. Hugs to eveeyone who needs it xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Joiedevivre I jut read your signature and im sorry for youe loss, and I know this is such a crap thing to say but its all great signs you were able to conceive and fingers n toes are crossed for a bfp on cycle 2 also and a h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone! I have been busy unpacking boxes like crazy, hope it doesnt affect implantation being this busy?

Katie: how did your scan go today? I really hope those follies are big!

Divas: sorry for the BFN   

Joie: Sorry about your m/c, it is such a painful experience  .  After my m/c in Sept I didnt want to wait a minute before trying again....

Nettie and Andlou: almost there! 

Lollipops: Good luck for Saturday xx

Have a brilliant weekend everyone xxx!


----------



## kincowie

Hello again ladies. 

This thread has been so busy while I've been away! Needed to take a bit of time out following our last disappointment. May I offer lots of    to those who have had BFNs or losses. 

To those with BFPs, congratulations!    

And for those of you on the 2ww, hope you still have some marbles left and are resisting the urge to POAS before your OTD!

Afm I'm gearing myself up for round three. Baseline scan next Monday on day 12 this time because of my (lazy!) slow growing follies. My clomid dose was upped to 150mg this time so hopefully that's given them the kick up the backside they needed! Going to be an interesting week as my partner is having her gallbladder out next Wednesday   I hope that playing nurse while she recovers will help the 2ww fly by!


----------



## MiaMillie

Well I'm now 5 days pupo and every twinge an pain is making me wonder. I hate this wait. 

I'm pretty convinced I'm not pregnant. Feel a bit rubbish and have a few af pains also got the cm that I usually get a week before af. Which is really strange for me as I'm normally only ever 50 days and this day is day 27. 

The hcg injection has also had a big impact on me making me feel sick and dizzy at times. It really does make you feel pregnant does the pregnyl. So not fair. Oh well we are testing next Sunday so another 9 days to go.

Anybody else on the 2ww having any signs? That are driving them mad.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Evening everyone hope your all well? 
*Mia*, I'm not having any signs, well I don't think I am. Haven't had time to notice these past few days though. Hope the sickness has passed and your feeling a little more positive. X
*kincowie*, welcome back. Hope your both feeling better. It does get you down all this disappointment, it's so hard sometimes. Good luck for Monday, hope there's something exciting going on in there. X
*Anna*, I'm sure keeping busy with be good for you. Will take your mind of it at least. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kincowie*, fingers crossed dp's operation goes ok, hopefully she should be up and about soon after. My mum and brother both had theirs removed and was up and about the next day.  X


----------



## Nettie79

Hello and good evening

Apologies for the delay in resonding,  Hoping that everyone is okay and not too stressed over thinking everything.  I am trying my best to not get excited or over think it although the progesterone is knocking me around and making me feel yuk.  To all those on the iui pre meds hope your okay! to all those in the 2ww this is tough!!!


----------



## Lollipops77

Left it until 5.15pm to nip to town today to buy my p test for tomorrow, I had to leave it that late, cos if I had any tests in the house they would be well and truly used up by now.

Trying not to over analyse that I have no signs or symptoms, last time I had positive I had a achey boobs, now I have squeezed them and absolute nothing! just achey joints in my wrists, and knuckles, and I don't take that as any kind of sign, just old age! it's all out of our hands now. If it's a negative tomorrow at least those pesky pessaries can be be stopped.  It's be a long 2ww, good luck to those still waitin to test. X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*lollipop*, all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Surely one of us has got to get a BFP soon. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Lollipop* - Good luck for tomorrow!!!!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you!! are the pessaries really that awful, I'm due IUI in the next few days and I have to use the Pessaries, the side effects are virtually not listed but I have seen on this site that you ladies have had an awful time on them?? xx


----------



## Lollipops77

Hi Katie andlou,

I haven't really had any trouble with the pessaries just inconvenient and a little windy, I'm sure we would use them for 9months if we thought they would give us want we want.

I'm visualising what I want see tomorrow in the little windows in chunks of plastic.

X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Lillipop - Good luck tomorrow!  Hope you get a bfp xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Lillipop what way is your uterus tilted? I have this too! X


----------



## Lollipops77

It's tilted backwards.

I woke at 02.19, by 02.23 I knew I had another BFN.

I can't even cry.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lollipop*,  had everything crossed for a good day for you. So sorry it's not. Hope your ok. Xx


----------



## Nettie79

Lollipop


----------



## Waiting4baby

oh no lollipop ,im thinking of you today xx


----------



## kincowie

*Lollipops* So sorry 

*AndLou* Thanks. I know she'll be fine, she just anxious as it's her first op/GA!


----------



## AnnaBre

Lollipop, I am so sorry    hope you are ok?


----------



## Emily1987

Hello everyone,

Been a while since I've been on here. Been going through the process and ended up down the IUI route. Really opened my eyes just how busy the assisted conception unit is!! I guess you see all these pregnant ladies and think your on your own for not having a bump.

Anyway...Had our first IUI yesterday. One follicle measuring 19 and 12 million washed and prepped swimmers. Does anyone know whether this was good??

On the 2ww and already driving myself crazy reading and looking up stories. Disheartening how many negative or unsuccessful stories there are out there. I know that I have to expect it may not work but really want to be positive! Anyone any success stories at this stage or with their experiences of IUI?

Thanks in advance ladies.

Em.x


----------



## Calladene

Hi em I had 3 iui all bfn
:-(
I have no fertillity problems. Am on a same sex relationship
Ivf now so hoping for the best . 
Ur follicles a good size and so is the sperm.
I had 2 follicles release one 19 one 18 but still bfn !
I'm doing ivf as the success rates are higher and 3 iui and the sperm is like I ivf in price !
X


----------



## Lollipops77

Thanks everyone for your support, just feel broken today and have taken another step towards IVF,  Not looking forward to next few months with all the bank hols, that always catches me out, and the clinic will just say we'll leave it another month. Arrrgh!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*lollipop*, it really is a miserable time this. Hopefully you'll get there before you need ivf. Massive hugs to you. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, I've changed my name, was *AndLou*. Bit annoyed that I've to do that but there's some strange people about. Xx


----------



## Nettie79

Lollipops77 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support, just feel broken today and have taken another step towards IVF, Not looking forward to next few months with all the bank hols, that always catches me out, and the clinic will just say we'll leave it another month. Arrrgh!


Lollipop did you have you iui on 14th February ? If so why have you tested today when I thought it was 2ww ? X x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Think it means February 2014, rather than feb 14th. Xx


----------



## Nettie79

Ah I see !


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream* - I thought I recognised your picture!! Hope all is good with you!

Lo*llipops77* - really sorry to hear this. xx

AFM - another scan tomorrow to see if my follies are finally large enough for a trigger shot! Day 19 tomorrow, getting a little stressed as I thought I was a mid month ovulater but this is just throwing everything off track for me. Main worry being if my cycle remains a 29 day cycle, no way long enough for implantation  although I have heard that my cycle should lengthen thanks *Annabre* to accomodate my late ovulation, lets see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, best of luck for tomorrow, I'm sure they'll be ready and waiting. Would you have iui the day after the trigger shot? I think annabre is right you cycle would probably lengthen. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream* thank you, yes I think I would have the IUI the day after. I dont think I will be ready for the IUI tomorrow although they've said I need to prepare myself for that but I'm almost 100% sure that wont happen. I'm hoping nice size follies, trigger shot either tomorrow or monday and IUI either Mon or Tues. We will see.... HOw many more days until you test?? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, at last your getting there, it seems to of been a long time coming. 
Only 6 sleeps to go. I'm not feeling very positive though and don't think it will of worked again. I've been a right grump today. Poor dp, think she was happy to go to work. Xx


----------



## MiaMillie

So sorry lollipop, sending hugs.

Lots of bfn's recently :0(

Katie good luck for the scan, how are your follies doing.
I also got told to take the hcg shot to try and lengthen my leutal phase, I had already began my lh surge but they said it can delay af as its pregnancy hormone. It's day 28 for me today and so far no af. But I have got bad af pains, only day 6. Too early for implantation pains. Still pretty convinced I'm not pregnant. 

Going to do a test on day 11 to check the shot is out of my system and then anything after that ill know for definite


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mia*, your right there's been so many BFNs  Surely were due some luck between us. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Nettie79

We had the trigger shot before our iui, as the clinic wanted to control my ovulation.  X x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hello, any HSG non painful success stories? LOL


----------



## MiaMillie

Me lol. I was hard and fast asleep as I had a ga.

Sorry that doesn't really help. Does it.


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Waiting4baby* - I had a hycosy and scan which is the same I believe, it wasnt pleasant, infact the scan element I found worse than the tubes being flushed as my left Ovary is slightly hidden so the pressure they put on god knows what is not nice at all but generally its not awful. Especially when you hear all is good. It is a little more than just a smear but I can see that some people wouldnt really feel a thing, I only do due to my damn left ovary!! Are you due a scan? xx


----------



## Nettie79

Happy Sunday all !!

Hoping everyone is OK and not too stressed with the good old fertility journey !! Personally the progesterone is knocking me around lots now and I am feeling pretty crap to be fair but if I get my bfp it will be soooooo worth it. 

Off to a motorbike show today which will be fun , talk to everyone this evening.

I know that jamandcream and I are testing Friday, have kind of last track of were everyone else is up to ?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nettie*, enjoy the bikes today. 5 more sleeps to go. X
*Katie*, good luck this morning. X
Hope everyone else is good. Xx


----------



## Missy Lady

Hi ladies,
I am new and just joined Fertility Friends. 
I am having my 2nd IUI now, currently on Gonal-F day 3 shot. 
GL everyone xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi *Missy*, best of luck to you. Hope this is the one for you. X


----------



## Divas212

Hi everyone sorry i'v stayed away for a bit, bfn knocked me for 6 this time around, AF arrived on Friday so game over, my Dp has been amazing and has done the most amazing things this weekend to totally keep my sprits up and my mind off it, which has worked a treat!! I'm still debating how long a break I'm going to have before the next iui but one thing for sure I'm glad to be off the progestrone, make me feel so bad!!

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww or approaching the 2ww, there has got to be some good news on here soon....jam & cream your so right about strange ppl, sorry you've had to change name n everything, hope your ok?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*,  sorry this has been so hard for you. I don't think any of us could imagine what it would be like before we started. I certainly didn't, I never thought it would effect us like it has. The only thing that's kept us going is the thought of bringing home that small person at the end of it. It great that dp is being so supportive, someone like that is definitely needed. 
Was the last one number 3, have you seen your consultant? They might recommend something different now. 
Enjoy your break from all the worry and mither, hope fully will see you back soon.  Xx


----------



## Divas212

Jam&cream- not seen anybody yet, will ring them tomoz with results, not making any hasty decisions either yet....I'm sure the journey will be worth it in the end it's just so emotional, I'm so glad that we are able to be each other's rock ha bit deep for this hour  will stick around to see how everyone else gets on x


----------



## Sas06

Hi we done iui for our 1st child and successly worked 1st time we had gonal F to.  We are now doing the whole thing again to have a second child. Stay positive and try to relax easier said than done I know hope you get the bfp good luck x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*emily*, hi, I've been having iui with no luck up to now. Many do get their BFPs though. Best of luck to you. X


----------



## mrsww

Looks like I'll be joining the March thread should have had two goes of IUI in Jan/Feb but have yet to see a positive on the OPK's, am absolutely gutted and am really struggling both and work as I am with new borns all week and also not to take it out on my wife.  I've also just realised that I've not had a positive OPK since my HyCoSy and am wondering if in any way that can affect my ovulation, will be asking clinic on Monday but knowing them they will give no information.  If we don't use the sperm next month then we will lose £150 as the clinic can not hold it any longer and will cancel the order, seems so unfair since I've no idea whats happening with my body.  Will keep testing a few more days but not hopeful of a positive.

I hope everyone at whatever stage of the fertility journey can do something nice today.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mrsww*,  sorry things aren't going to plan for you both. It really is a horrible time especially the waiting. Have you looked into having the blood tests instead of using the opk's? I'd also ask about whether you need to try clomid or something similar. I hope you get some answers from your clinic. Best of luck for next month. X


----------



## AnnaBre

mrs ww: sorry to hear about your ovulation not happening. I often skipped ovulations ( and as a result also periods).  In my case its due to hormonal imbalances which is corrected easily by a short course of progesterone tablets. So is your periods regular, but you just dont get a + OPK?

Missy: welcome aboard! And good luck with the "follicular phase" 

Nettie/Jam and cream: 5 sleeps to go ladies  

AFM: Im on progesterone pills for the 2ww, they just make me bloated and sleepy.
I dont have a good feeling about this cycle      should probably be a bit more positive, sorry

Hope you all have a nice relaxing Sunday xxx


----------



## mrsww

Hi Jam - I will ask clinic about the blood tests however they're not the most helpful all they say is to have a scan on day 12 but thats not going to help see if I am about to ovulate.  I will be asking them about bloods though.  I've had positives on OPK's before the HyCoSy.  It is definitely the waiting another month that is upsetting.

Anna - I've got a regular cycle 28-32 days, although this current cycle was only 24 days - so confused about what is happening with my body.  Clinic just aren't helpful at mentioning things I could be taking to help so I guess they just want to wait it out.


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi all, 
been away as trying not to think about treatment too much - but thought i'd check in on you all.

MrsWW - after my hycosy my cycles went crackers - the clinic told me this was a  coincidence but I don't have irregular cycles and I too didn't detect ovulation for the following cycle.

Best of luck ladies x


----------



## SammyR123

Hi Everyone,
I've been away for 5 months having a break from it all (lost another naturally though).

Back on the short IUI protocol so started with 112.5 of Gonal yesterday. Absolutely exhausted though! not sure if it's the worry or the Gonal? 

Any ideas?

Hope you are all well and wishing lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sammy*,  oh no poor you, how awful. Hopefully this is the one for you. Best of luck. X


----------



## Nettie79

much love and warm wishes sammy


----------



## amandalmexico

Hi,

I am not an expert but your clinic should not be relying on OPKs. They are not always accurate and the clinic should test your LH levels as a bare minimum especially once you are around 10 days in a cycle. My clinic insist on scans everyday and bloods every day from around day 9. When I have been on a medicated cycle I have been triggered at day 10 due to my LH levels increasing due to the drugs. I am also a firm believer that IUI cycles should be medicated. Even with women with no known fertility issues my clinic still medicate even if it's chlomoid. 

As you can see from my signature I got pregant at 40 with IUI and I have severe fertility issues. Sadly due to a problem with the baby I lost the baby at two months but IUI closely monitored can work. 

Good luck to everyone on here.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rainbow*, nice to see you back. Hope the break has done you both good. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

HI ALL, well I finally had my IUI today day 19.  I had a   yesterday morning but then O for the rest of the day, then again this morning I had  .  Went into the clinic early this morning but didnt see my regular doctor.  The new doc first did internal scan, appaerntly only small follies on the left side today, on fri there were 2 14mm ones, 3 on the right of 15mm and he said judging by my lining it was post ovulation lining.  He said he therefore believed I had ovulated also based on the positive LH Surge tests both Mornings (didnt seem bothered that for the rest of the day the LH surge was negative).

So he said I should have IUI today.  NO blood test.  Had to wait for 4 hours for them to prepare the SD sample, before the IUI I double checked with him he was SURE i had ovualted and he said yes.  SO I went ahead with the procedure.  After the procedure he said "next time we will regulate your cycle better so we can judge when you ovulate better and do it all for you".  SO that means he already presumes it was not going to work.  Surely he shouldnt have gone ahead if he wasnt 100% sure I had ovulated.  Feel very disappointed, I will use the pessaries but really is there any point in testing in 2 weeks as I will probably get my AF in 10 days as due.

Think I am going to look into another clinic for subsequent treatment but that wont be for a while as it took me months to save the money for this treatment 

ANy suggestions for DIUI clinics for singles in south  areamBasingstoke, Reading, Ascot, guildford way please let me know. thanks ladies xx


----------



## AnnaBre

Katie: Finally you had your day!  hopefully you ovulated on saturday, then todays IUI has a chance of being succesfull


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, congratulations  You finally got there! Really hope this one works for you. I'm sure he's sure that you've ovulated. Try not to worry too much and welcome to the 2ww. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream Annabre* thanks for your positivity ladies! Well its down to fate now! Thanks for the welcome to the 2ww  xx


----------



## Nettie79

Katie welcome to the 2ww everything over the next 2 weeks is gonna drive yoiu insane !


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck Katie! I really hope this is the one! But if not at least you'll be much more prepared for your next go


----------



## mrsww

Fingers crossed Katie, so glad you got to have a chance of iui.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Morning everyone x has anyone got anything going on today? I've lost track a bit, good luck if you have. X
Only 4 more sleeps *Nettie*,  Friday is a good day for us. X


----------



## MrsHughes

Hi ladies

Had to take a break for a bit but have been checking in daily to see how everyone is doing. Good luck to all those in the 2WW!! Big   to all those with BFN. 

AFM I'm on cycle number 2. On cd10 today and day 5 of gonal f injections. Got scan this morning to see how the follies are doing. Keeping my fingers crossed there's not too many there and that IUI can take place at the end of this week!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck  

xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Mrs Huges welfome back...I am new on here and starting iui tx very soon. Good luck with your follies growth and hope you have 1 or 2 big ones just by the end of the week xx


----------



## kincowie

*JamandCream* Not long to go now, how are you feeling? (Like the new name btw!)

*Katie* Fingers crossed everything is in the right place at the right time! Now for the joys of the 2ww 

*MrsHughes* Best of luck with the scan, hope you've got some good going follies!

Afm: Day 12 scan today and just one follicle on the left at 10mm. The rest are all under 8mm. All the increased clomid has done for me is raging hot flashes and outrageous mood swings! Got another scan on Wednesday. DP and I are thinking that if this one doesn't work we may save up for IVF.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Waiting4baby

Atie Autumn- Thanks so much for your kind reply. Yes I have on booked for this week. I will just turn up and hope for the best. I have heard of so many ladies getting a bfp after it as it can clear the tubes and help fertility xxx

Nettie - Not long now!  How are you feeling?  Good luck xxx


----------



## MiaMillie

Katie congrats on having your iui. My clinic only looks for 16mm follicles so 5 between 14-15mm sounds pretty good and they had a little more time too. Welcome to the 2ww.

Annabre, jam and cream & nettie are you not absolutely dying to test. It's so hard here on day 8. I know I can't test yet but really want to. I don't know if its worth testing to check the hormone is out of my system and then once I know that anything after that will be a true reading. It's now 10 days since my hcg shot.

Kincowie at day 12 my lead follicle was 5mm and I managed to get it up to 23mm so sometimes they can blossom rather quickly.

Mrs h good luck with your scan. Let us all know how the follies are doing.


----------



## MrsHughes

Thanks for all the good luck messages  
Scan went well. Got one at 16mm and one at 14mm on the right side and only small ones on the left so that's good news. 
They've lowered my dose of gonal f and going to be scanned again tomorrow. DH is working away until Wednesday night so fingers crossed I don't ovulate before then. So far everything is looking good for IUI on Thursday/Friday!! 

Will keep u posted!!

xx


----------



## Nettie79

Nettie - Not long now!  How are you feeling?  Good luck xxx

To be fair I know I shouldnt grumble but this progesterone is knocking me around something rotten.  Only 4 more sleeps and praying the positive     How are you doing x


----------



## MiaMillie

Wow mrs h that's a great day 12 scan. Your going to have 2 lovely follies by the end of this week. Just keep an eye out for your lh surge so you don't miss the big o.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nettie*, one of us needs to stay positive. I know I'm not the best at it. X
*MrsHughes*, glad your scan went well and welcome back. Best of luck for this round. X
*Mia*, I'm definitely not testing early this time. I reckon I'll know before Friday anyway as AF is due wed/thurs.  It's not the same as the last 5. Think your trigger should be gone by now. You've not too long left either. X
*Kincowie*, that all sounds very familiar! I was awful with it, nasty apparently. Are you not entitled to any funding? Which ccg do you come under? Hopefully you won't need the ivf anyway. X


----------



## Nettie79

*Nettie*, one of us needs to stay positive. I know I'm not the best at it. X

I promise, I absolutely promise to be positive for you xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

really appreciate it *Nettie*. X


----------



## Nettie79

My pleasure   

Right ladies lets update the thread, cause I am very lost were eveyone is up to.  If you quote this and add your bit to it, we should have all the info in one then

Nettie - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Jam and Cream - OTD Friday 28th Feb


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Goodness someone's very organised.   x


----------



## Nettie79

You know me too well, I just want to be able to support everyone but not sure whos up to were at the moment xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Nettie - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Jam and Cream - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Miamillie - OTD is Sunday 2nd march


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I think it's lovely. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey All,

Thank you for all the good luck messages and welcomes to the 2ww!  I have to say that I actually think I ovulated last night, which I think is still all fine as I had the IUI at 1pm yesterday.  Reason for this is because I was in quite alot of pain, pain that I normally get when I ovulate but about 5 times worse probably due to all the meds and procedures Ive have in the last month.  Also I was losely tracking my temp throughout the month and yesterday evening before bed was the lowest its been all monthby 0.7 then this evening its back to normal!  Who knows?!?!

Fingers crossed for all those on their 2ww, I know a couple of your only have 4 days left....lucky things!!

Keep with it everyone else, I can finally say that now I've finally had my IUI xxx


----------



## Nettie79

Nettie - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Jam and Cream - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Miamillie - OTD is Sunday 2nd March 
Katie autumn - OTD 11th March ?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Everything's crossed for you *Katie*, hope yours goes a bit faster than ours. It seems to of been a long time coming. X


----------



## KatieAutumn

Exactly right *Nettie79* 

*Jam&Cream* I have to say your 2ww is going slowly, it seems longer than 2 weeks already!! But this is will be the wait you have been waiting for xxx


----------



## Nettie79

Me and jam are on hourly countdown !!


----------



## Nettie79

Nettie - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Jam and Cream - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Miamillie - OTD is Sunday 2nd March 
Katie autumn - OTD 11th March

Anyone else want to join x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, it's literally been forever. 4 sleeps. X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Nettie - I really hope you start to feel better soon.  

Also I hope everyone is okay and I find on here very reassuring.  I know I am a newbie trying to pitch into a thread I havent started tx on but I will be starting down reg and gonal f in early march. Does anyone on here know how long you down reg before trigger?? 

Big hugs to everyone and sucess is just a few steps away for us all *PMA* 

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Waiting4baby* - I'm pretty useless when it comes to experience as this is the first time for me. You are further ahead than me when it comes to abbreviations lol! I think I will probably join the March thread if I can. Good luck and do ask any questions I will try and answer if I can xx


----------



## mrsww

Good luck all those waiting for the BFPs and the rest who are in different parts of treatment.

I never got the positive on the OPK spent most of weekend in tears which is no fun for everyone but I hate even more that upsets my wife and she is being so strong and kind and helpful.  Will move onto the March thread and hope a monitored cycle will at least give me a chance of a iui.  Finding it so hard as right now am working and holding a lovely three week old, just so want one of my own and it seems so far out of reach.

Take care everyone I'm going to find my inner strength and think positive thoyghts.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Katie Autumn - dont be silly! I really am greatful for your input so dont worry. We are all at different stages and we have one goal! That's how I see it. Good luck for your test date and I look forward to the March thread. I hope it brings many people BFPs. 

Mrsww - I hope your okay....take some time out to relax and have some couple time. I know how it feels when tx turns bad and you feel so far away from the result.  I have no idea how you can hold a 3 week yr old at this sensitive stage so I feel for you. 

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mrsw*,  hope your feeling a little better and more positive about next month. Fingers crossed that's what you need to get you going. X


----------



## AnnaBre

Nettie - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Jam and Cream - OTD Friday 28th Feb
Miamillie - OTD is Sunday 2nd March 
Katie autumn - OTD 11th March?
AnnaBre - OTD 3 March


----------



## AnnaBre

Waiting4baby: this was my 1st IUI and I didnt downreg.  We only did gonal F shots

Mrs Hughes: those follicle look amazing for d 12. Good luck with your scan today. Keep us posted.


MiaMillie: i am testing to see when the trigger shot leaves my system     probably 
a bad idea if I listen to our more experienced friends on here.  Well I am 11 dpt and there is still a faint + line....

Mrs WW:


----------



## MiaMillie

Annabre that's so funny I am 10pt so thought I would double check its out. I also poas and it was completely negative. I'm okay with that though its still early and means anything now I know is a true reading.

That could be good news for you as the hcg should be out of your system by now. It could mean your pregnant. 

I know its too early for me to see a positive I'm not even sure if my testing date would be too early also which the hospital gave me considering Af isn't due again till the 16th march. We will see. Roll on Sunday now. I can't wait

I can also see why people say don't test early. As now I've done it once I want to keep doing it daily. I know I shouldn't and I won't test again now, but that way it just feels like your doing something.


----------



## kincowie

*Mia* 5mm to 23mm is pretty impressive! I hope mine will have had the same idea and tomorrow's scan is more promising!

*JamandCream* We fall under Stafford and surrounds which only funds one IVF. The trouble we have is that DP's BMI is still just over 30 and we're not sure if that will prevent us from getting funding. If we don't have any luck with this cycle then we will look into it further.

*MrsHughes* 2 follicles is excellent. Fingers crossed for this cycle!

*mrsww* Sorry things haven't worked out this time. It is hard when others around you have their babies. I got a text from a friend announcing the birth of her daughter about an hour after I got my last BFN. Stay strong and look after yourself.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Anna & Mia*, fingers crossed for you both. Xx
*kincowie*, It just says female BMI 19-30 so in your case that should be the female having treatment? I think it's shocking how the funding entitlement differs so much in different areas. Hopefully you don't need it anyway. X
Hope everyone else is good. X


----------



## Nettie79

I need someone to sort me out!!!! I am driving myself in sane!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nettie*, only 3 more sleeps, we'll soon be there. X


----------



## Rach9520

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok..


I'm still in limbo... After being told I had a m/c and with my hcg levels last week only at 43..  Had a blood test yesterday and now hcg is over 500 !!

Got a blood test and scan tomorrow but I still don't know what's going on :-(


----------



## MrsHughes

Hope everyone is doing ok and not driving themselves too crazy with the wait. 

Rach good luck for 2moro. The wait must be terrible and very confusing. 

I was back at the hospital for a scan today. Was not happy that it took place in the antenatal clinic especially as I was there on my own. That aside the scan went really well. I've now got one at 21mm, one 16 and one at 15!! So there is now a chance if triplets!! Had another lower dose of gonal f and got to do hcg injection at 9pm tonight. IUI will then take place on Thursday morning!! I will then be joining those in the 2ww

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rach*, hope tomorrow goes well. Fingers crossed it's good news. X
*MrsHughes*, that all sounds good, crikey triplets would be amazing. X


----------



## Nettie79

Good luck reach and Mrs Hughes xx


----------



## Divas212

I'm still following you all and want to wish those who are approaching OTD good luck and Rach I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## joiedevivre

Hello ladies-

Like divas, I am still reading all of your stories.  Good luck to all testing this week or who are having tests and iui's done.

Rach, such a rise in your level to me suggests that your miscarriage is either not complete (you still have tissue there), or that you had a threatened miscarriage but that the embryo is now doing better.  The scan will be super useful as if you are at 7 weeks, there may now be a heartbeat and 'growth' as per the last ultrasound.  I am crossing my fingers for you and hope you get good news tomorrow!!

AFM, I'm waiting for my period (which will hopefully be any day now-- I seem to be getting pre-menstrual cramps today) to get started with my next iui cycle.


----------



## AnnaBre

Oh Rach, I think this rollercoaster journey must be so exhausting for you ,  really   that you have a concrete answer today and that it is GOOD news xxx

Mrs Hughes: good luck for thursday xxx

Jam and Cream: awesome new picture, I love it   it made me laugh out loud

MiaMillie: the line is still positive this morning, but it has steadily been fading since the first test, so Im sure its still the trigger shot.  i think by tomorrow( 12dpt) it will be gone.....slow metabolism?

kincowie: good luck with the scan xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Anna*, I thought it very appropriate. There's no calmness here though. X
*Rach*, good luck for today. X
*Kincowie*, best of luck with your scan, hope it's good news. X


----------



## Babdee

Hello ladies, I still keep popping by to see how you're all doing. Got everything crossed for all you ladies getting ready to test    
Jam&Cream (great new name!), have been thinking of you loads over the past month. Really really hope this is the one for you. And Nettie with the same OTD xx
Rach, what a journey you're going through. Best wishes for today, and hoping you get some good news xx
Hugs to all at all stages xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, are you well? Hope everything's good, lots of morning sickness? I'm dying to know now. I'm not testing early though, if it hasn't worked I won't need to anyway, it could show up at any time. Thanks for your kind words and thoughts too. Xx


----------



## Babdee

Jam&Cream, yes I'm well thank you  . Had a small bleed last week which got me all panicked, but had my 12 week scan after and all is fine 
What day past iui are you today? I'm impressed you're not testing early! I think last time I held out to 14dpiui, which was the day before OTD. Have you had any mild cramps or other AF signs? Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Babdee*, I had iui done 2 weeks today. I'm sick of seeing the same thing when I test so I'm not bothering this time. If I get through today without AF I'll be doing well. I've never got to OTD yet  I thought I had a few cramps last week but I was probably imagining it  
Glad everything's good, 12 weeks has gone so fast, they'll be here before you know it. It's so exciting. Xx


----------



## notamuggle

Hey girls

Just to say I've been reading all your posts over the last couple of months too and am crossing my fingers for all those on the 2WW

I can't wait till I can have my second IUI but waiting for my cycle to restart so probably wont be till the April or May thread

Love your new name jam&cream although every time I see it and want scones!!!

Rach!!!! Hugs hugs hugs hope you find out what's going on ASAP

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*notamuggle*, that's exactly what I was doing, without the jam & cream though! Best of luck for your next iui. X


----------



## Ceejay81

Hello ladies. It has been a few months since I was last on here but I have caught up mainly on what is going on I think!!!
*Babdee* - congratulations!!!! 
*Jam&Cream* - hang on in there - 
*Rach* - thinking of you

Anyone else I've missed out - sending you lots of PMA.
XxxX


----------



## kincowie

*Rach* I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. I really hope you get some good news today.

How is everyone else?

Thanks for all the good wishes. Scan today showed 2 lead follicles, one on either side. Left 13mm and right 10mm. Not much growth at all since Monday so going back on Friday with a view to possible DIUI on Monday. I'm quite pleased to see 2 follies this time, hopefully at least one of them is home to a decent egg!

Other good news is that DP is back on the ward after her cholecystectomy and is doing fine, apart from feeling a bit sore! I'm going to pick her up in a bit.


----------



## Nettie79

Good Afternoon all,

Hoping everyone is okay and not too stressed.  Two weeks today, was iui which only means two more sleeps for Jamandcream and I!!! I WILL NOT PEE ON A STICK TILL FRIDAY!!! I WILL NOT PEE ON A STICK TILL FRIDAY!!

I have been having lots of cramping, which I am thinking is down to the progesterone !!!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Nettie - hold in tight! Nearing the end now! Good luck to you! 

Xx


----------



## Nettie79

Thanks waiting for baby, I have officially     and need    everytime  I go into the airing cubboard!!


----------



## joiedevivre

Nettie...have your partner hide them!  I haven't started my next cycle yet but just used the last one in the house so there would be no anxiety in a few weeks!  *********Lots of baby dust for you for Friday ***********


----------



## Nettie79

I have been really good and have only got one in the house! I figured if  I brought more it would encourage the urge to pee on a stick.  I really hope Jamandcream and I can both give you good news on Friday xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Don't think I'll have any good news. Think AF will arrive anytime  
I'm totally fed up, have got stomach cramps which I never get but guess they're chosen now for maximum effect. X


----------



## Nettie79

it aint over till she arrives!!!


----------



## Josina

Hi ladies
I don't post on here but wanted to give you all some hope in IUI; it does work! This was our 7th try and we were going to move to IVF next cycle, and I got my BFP last week   So excited though it still doesn't feel real!
This time I made a few changes, at my insistence. I added a few extra supplements (omega 3 fish oil and extra Q10 on top of Pregnacare conception, vitamin C, zinc, Q10 and brazil nuts that I was already taking) and also asprin, had cyclogest support and went to a reflexologist. Maybe one of these made the difference, but the doctor thinks it was just the right time. We'll never know  

Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust
Keep trying and stay positive


----------



## Babdee

Jam&Cream, I had AF type cramps just before my BFP, so like Nettie says, it's not over yet   Xxx

Ceejay, I see from your signature big congratulations to you too 😃 xx

And Josina, congratulations to you too! I can see you've had a long journey xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream* when I was pregnant which wasnt planned (so was expecting my AF) I had cramping type pains and was convinced I was coming on. It got to 3 days late and I felt like I was totally coming on, I only did a test as a bit of a laugh with my friend. SO if u never normally experince period pain b4 u come on I think just keep calm and you never know xx


----------



## amandalmexico

Congratulations Josina. That is wonderful news. Take care.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey girls,  so HSG day tomorrow for me! Not so much nervous about what is happening but more the results! The what ifs!!!


----------



## AnnaBre

Waiting for baby: good luck for today xxx

Jam and Cream: I also started last night with AF-like cramps, hopefully Katie and Babdee are right  

Josina:        Cograts!

Nettie: hang in there dear, only 1 sleep left


----------



## Waiting4baby

AnnaBre- thank-you. Xxx


----------



## Lollipops77

Hi w4b

Good luck today with HSG will be thinking of you.
Is this ur first HSG .


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well the big fat cow turned up singing last night  We're absolutely gutted but there's not much we can do about it so just trying to be positive, at least we know we're entitled to the funding for ivf and we get 3 attempts here too. Have got an appt next week so will find out a bit more then. 
Thank you everybody for your support and kind words   I hope no one minds but I'm going to stick around to see how everyone gets on. Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Jam&cream - that is a huge shame and im sorry to hear.  Be kind to yourself and treat yourself xxxx


----------



## kincowie

JamandCream I'm so sorry, I was really hoping this was the one for you. Hope you are both ok.  You've still got a good chance with three shots at IVF so I still believe your BFP will come. Please do stick around and keep us updated x


----------



## Babdee

Oh Jam&Cream, I'm so so sorry   
Ivf does have higher success rates, and that's brilliant that you're funded for 3 goes. I believe it will happen for you. With love to you both xxxx


----------



## MiaMillie

Hi jam so sorry to hear of you news. Ivf is a much higher success rate. You only have to hope they stick! Everything else is done for you.

I'm in the same boat af decided to show last night. In absolute agony with her too just to rub it in. I just don't understand it's only day 33 for me and I never have af till day 50 like ever. What have the drugs done to me. Obviously a day 23 insemination was too late as looks like clomid like shortened my cycle.

Unsure wether to start again straight away or have a month off, can't beleive how emotionally draining this has been and physically exhausting. I mean I've literally not stopped worrying and felt sick with all the drugs.


----------



## Divas212

Jam&cream i'm so sorry big hugs to you both....have you already got your funding in place? In our pct we have been funded for 6iui's and 1 IVF hence why we are going to carry on with the iui despite havin very little faith in it!! It was a long hard battle to get the funding, your lucky you get the 3 Ivf goes, if we'd of lived a few miles done the road we'd of had 3 but then if we'd of lived a few miles a different way they don't fund any fertility treatment, so we're counting ourselves very lucky with what we've got. Please stick around it'd be great to hear how you get on and to keep you updated on how we all get on, again big hugs to you both and I hope you've got some sort of plan to take your mind off it until your next journey xx


----------



## Divas212

Miamillie- we've done it both ways...going straight back into another cycle and having a month off, from my experience although it's longer I prefer a month off because to go straight back into another cycle I was totally exhausted it was too much for me but that's just my experience... Good luck in whatever you decide x


----------



## MrsHughes

*jam&cream* big hugs  Good luck with whatever u decide to do next.

I've had my 2nd IUI this morning. Everything went well but DH sperm count was slightly on the low side. But it only takes one!! Trying to stay positive this time. I was offered progesterone suppositories but declined as didn't fancy having all the side effects. Will have to have them next time if I don't get a bfp

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone. Thank you all for your kind words. Surprisingly I'm coping better this time round than the last 2. At least we know what we need to do now. 
*Divas*, I spoke to the ccg last week and was told as long as we had done everything they've said i.e. 6 cycles we don't need to apply for funding, our consultant would just refer us. We want to transfer our funding to where we've been having our iui's so that's what we have to apply for. I'm hoping it will come through relatively quick and we can get on. She said it's usually between 2-8weeks, dependant on how complicated a case it is. 
Hopefully the iui will work for you, it does for many. Xx


----------



## Divas212

Jam & cream....ours was quite different,  we visited the GP who wasn't aware of legislation who finally referred us to gyne consultant who also wasn't aware of legislation and actually tried to say well you've chosen your lifestyle....it was actually the consultants secretary that knew what she was doing after many complaints it took a year and a half to secure our funding...we didn't actually have to pay for any treatment before hand but I think each pct have different rulings....for a while it was like banging our heads against the preverbrial brick wall....we had a lot of good advice from someone who had faced the same and we had to really look into our rights and eventually got there, thankfully my Dp, in the end, pulled a few strings but it shouldn't be like that just because we're a same sex couple, if a pct funds treatment that funding should be for all otherwise it's discrimination...

Really hope it's not too long a wait for your funding and it sounds like they know what they are doing unlike our experience...good luck for you Ivf, keep us updated x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, my gp didn't didn't have a clue to be honest, he wrote on my referral 'wants baby'. My consultant on the other hand is brilliant, I have him both at the private clinic and through the nhs, this has kept a lot of the waiting to a minimum. I'm hoping it will be him that does the referral for the transfer of funding.
Best of luck to you both. I'll keep you's updated. Xx


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone,  thanks for all the kinds words 

So here's and update on my roller coaster of a journey..


13th - BFP

15th - massive bleed admitted to a&e bloods hcg 38
17th - bloods done at epu risen to 43
24th - bloods hcg risen to 534, epu want me to go in
26th- hcg is now 900+ and the scan shows a sac !!! To early to see anything inside but my hopes have been lifted need to have another scan next week. Doctors are still not sure if this is a viable pregnancy. Started bleeding at 6pm :-(

27th- bleeding stopped advised to go to a&e if it starts again :-( felling really unwell today light headed and feeling and was nearly sick ......

Grrr do not like this waiting game


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rach*, really hope this has a happy ending for you and that bleeding stays away.  X


----------



## Divas212

Big hugs Rach....sounds very emotional, hope and prey it's the happy outcome for you, please keep us updated and take it easy


----------



## joiedevivre

Rach....sorry to hear about the bleeding!  How many weeks are you now? At least there's a visible sac now... Rest, stay off your feet and fingers and toes crossed there's a good outcome   Will they be repeating a scan next week?


----------



## Nettie79

Wow,only a day away but so ,any posts to catch up on. Jam and cream I am totally gutted for you, and reach REST , take to your bed if you had to give that baby every chance you can.

To everyone else, wishing you all baby dust and sticky glue x x x


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream* I'm really sorry  x x x x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks *Nettie & Katie*, just trying to stay positive, we know we've got the funding, just hope it doesn't take too long until we can get started. We have to apply to move it to where we've had our iui's. X


----------



## jefnerf

Sorry if this is not the right place to post this but when will there be a march thread?


----------



## Nettie79

MinnieMoo85 said:


> Sorry if this is not the right place to post this but when will there be a march thread?


There should already be one... Hang on I will look x


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream* IVF def has a better success rates please keep me posted on things. I think if this attempt doesnt work for me I will move straight on to IVF as I cant afford to keep trying at IUI. Good luck everything xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, will you have to pay for ivf? The success rates are much better, that's something I suppose. 
*Minnie*, I can't see a march thread? There's a march 2ww thread open. X


----------



## Rach9520

*jam&cream*


----------



## notamuggle

Sending you a massive cyber hug jam&cream     

Rach what a hideous rocker coaster you've been on, I hope you have good news soon xxx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Jam&Cream* I will ask my DR again but as far as she was concerned last time as a single woman I have to pay for everything!!!

*Rach* keep that little thing rested and growing  xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, it's just not fair. I do remember you saying about it. X
*Nettie*, all the luck in the world to you today  X


----------



## Nettie79

Well ladies, official test day and it was negative. I still got another two goes at iui and two at ivf so although the road has been long, it is not over yet.  Hoping AF arrives soon to put me on the road again. X x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Nettie79 - so sorry its BFN. Huge hug. Keep strong xxxx

lillipops - well, yesteday was a complete disaster.  Arrived on time (early) for my appt. Was taken into a side room to which I thought they would say get naked! But no, she said rhe ONLY memberof staff that can do the hsg had called in sick that morning and therefore my test was cancelled!! After waiting for months for it. I was livid. And so cross when she said next date they can offer me is mid June!!!! So I just simply stated this wasnt good enough and I need seen urgenurgently as I am NOT putting my treatment off for anyone! So after a few calls and pulling thing's around, I got an appt next week. It still delays tx by a week but at least im being seen.

xxx


----------



## notamuggle

Nettie I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN   But glad you have plans for your next treatment

Waiting, that's just terrible service. It's unfair that you had to make a big fuss to get your investigations in a timely manner? If they have to cancel appts because someone is off sick they should put on extra appts in the following week to make sure they can fit people in!!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone, 
Rach: Im so sorry for all you are going through, hang in there and I'll be  

Jam and Cream/Nettie:    Sorry for the BFN.  

Waiting: I am glad you could get a reschedule next week. Good luck for that.

Katie: how is the 2ww treating you.

AFM: AF just arrived   going to call clinic now for new appointment.


----------



## Divas212

Big hugs Nettie  seems to of been hardly any good news in this thread for this month, really hope march/April brings some more positive news, big hugs to all and keep us updated with your journeys


----------



## Nettie79

Thanks for all the hugs ladies, I hope that I am not waiting in limbo land for AF for too long.  Was really hoping that we had some good news today x x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Nettie79 - hope she shows soon so your not waiting around. This journey is so so hard! Ibe found myself in tears so many times! As nothing for us seems to go to plan. Its just about staying on track and keeping going...even when sometimes we feel we can't!  That's what makes all us girls so strong and special that has no choice but to go through with tx. 

Ive always been the kind of person who would sit a headache out before taking a pain killer so with sinking clomid pills and all these injections and trigger shots and down reg drugs around the corner, I really do doubt I have it in me!! BUT somehow, like us all on here,  we dig deep, grit our teeth and move on with things......

sorry I am a deep thinker and I write, so I do tend to go on a bit.....thats my thought for the day girls...appreciate we are all in difficult situations,  and BE KIND TO YOURSELF.  Something ive  learnt.


----------



## kincowie

*Anna* and *Nettie* So sorry that you've had BFNs. February has not been a good month for most of us. Hope you are both ok  

*Waiting* Good on you for standing your ground. People calling in sick can't be helped but to make you wait until June is unacceptable. Good luck for next week 

Afm - Scan no. 3 today showed that the right follicle hasn't grown and the left is up to 15mm. I have to check for my surge over the weekend, if it comes tomorrow it's HCG tomorrow with DIUI Monday. If I have my surge Sunday it's HCG Sunday night with DIUI Tuesday. If there is no surge then it's yet another scan on Monday morning!


----------



## joiedevivre

Sorry to hear about all the BFN's ladies  .

My beta levels after miscarriage are finally down to 2, so technically I could get my period any day now.  I actually thought it came last night but then it disappeared by the morning and so now I'm not sure.  Ha, there should be a 2ww (for period, in a good way) too!!

See you all in March  I'm sooo ready for March to come.


----------



## AnnaBre

Thanx for the hugs!
I have my day 2 scan tomorrow morning, ready for the next round  
Hope everyone has a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Anna*, good luck tomorrow. Hope it's all good. X
*Joe*, glad you can be positive about next month. Hope it's the one for you. X
*Kincowie*, hope there's some good news this weekend for you. X
Hope everyone else is good too. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nettie*,  was really hoping for good news for you. Xx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Anna*  really sorry xxx

Nettie  xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Wow so basically everyone's is a bust, not good at all ladies, what a awful month.
Sorry feeling in a bad mood.

So not only was iui a bfn but day 2 today showed a 3cm cyst which means we can't proceed to have any treatment this month either. Really wanted to give husband a bfp for his 30th instead it completely ruined his day as I was poorly all day with af and now he doesn't even seem bothered we can't proceed this month whilst I am on the other hand are completely devastated.


----------

